# • Join the ehMaculate Prediction!



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Great news folks...ehMac's ehMaculation Prediction team has entered the ranks of the Top 1000 teams on the Climate Prediction website! We're ranked 985!!!

http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/top_teams.php?sort_by=total_credit&offset=980

With some new members' machines still to trickle/report in we're bound to head up the ranks of the top 1000 at a fairly good clip. That doesn't mean that we would not appreciate more help!  

Check us out at http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/team_display.php?teamid=1661

[Edit ehMax: This is an exciting project! I've merged this thread with the instructions on how to join and made it a sticky on the Everything Else forum. I will paste the simple to follow instructions below on how to join! Get those Macs crunching and let's get into the Top 100!]

*==============================================*

I'm hoping that ehMax will put this up as a stickie where we can incorporate the instructions necessary to start and suspend the BOINC program for Climate Prediction.

The following incorporates everything so far from MsMittens, SINC and The Doug.

First of all, you must create an account with ClimatePrediction (hereinafter known as CP) before you begin all of this because you will need the information that they send you in order to run the model/program that you are downloading. Here's the url for that:

http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/create_account_form.php

An email will follow with CP's url and with an account number or ID.

Once you download the file to your desktop, create a new folder called "Climate" or whatever else you'd like to call it. Put the file in there (if you don't, once this is all over, you may have a whole bunch of different files to pony up all over your desktop).

A. Open up Terminal (That's Finder->Applications->Utilities->Terminal). It may also be a good idea to drag the Terminal to your Dock after all of this so you can easily access it and have a look at what the CP model is doing.
B. Type *cd Desktop/Climate* and hit *Enter*. This means that you're changing the directory to your *Desktop* (this may be lower case or upper case depending on how you have it set up, be careful because Unix is case-sensitive) and then into the *Climate* folder/directory.
C. Type *ls* and hit *Enter* which will list the files in the Climate directory/folder. Note that the *ls* command is not the letter "i" as in "India" but "l" as in "Lima".There should really only be one file called _boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin.gz_.
Now, if you see a file called _boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin_ skip the following D. instruction and go directly to F. It seems that CP can and will send over either file.
D. Now, in this instruction you are going unzip the file in your Climate directory/folder. Type *gunzip boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin.gz* and hit *Enter*. The number within the name of the file (in this case 4.19) may change as versions change.
E. Type *ls* which is the letter "l" as in "Lima" and not "i" as in "India" and hit *Enter* which will again list the files in your Climate directory/folder. There should really only be one file called _boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin_ because the original file _boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin.gz_ has been unzipped.
F. Type *chmod 700 boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin* and hit *Enter*. Here, you are changing the permissions to make the file executable so that you can run it.
G. Type *./b* hit *Tab* and then *Enter*. You can also type *./boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin* but hitting *Tab* after the *b* will save you a lot of typing.
H. You should get: _Starting BOINC client version 4.19 for powerpc-apple-darwin_.
I. You should also get _Enter the URL of the project:_ This is in the email that you should have gotten when you first set up an account with CP way at the beginning of this process. 
It should be _http://climateprediction.net_. Now hit *Enter*.
J. The result should be:
_You should have already registered with the project
and received an account key by email.
Paste the account key here:_
So, paste the account number from that email and hit *Enter*.
K. The program will now test your CPU and then it will begin downloading a project to your computer.
L. At this point, everything is relatively automatic. Once the download is complete it will begin running the project.
M. Do not close the Terminal window because this will end the model crunching on your machine and you will have to start it up again. The instructions to restart are covered below.



People who are running this program should be aware that if you shut down or restart your Mac, *you will have to launch Terminal, and start up BOINC again*.

1) If you have saved your BOINC client & related files to your Desktop in a folder named "Climate", type this in when Terminal is launched:

*cd Desktop/Climate* and hit *Enter*. This changes the *Directory* in Terminal to your *Climate* folder. Then,

2) To launch the BOINC client, enter this text in the Terminal window:

*./boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin* and hit *Enter*. The BOINC client will initialize, and pick up right where it left off.



Now, if you want to *shut down* the model crunching, hold down the *Control* and *C* keys at the same time. To restart the model, open up the Terminal window once again and enter the following in the Terminal window:

*./boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin* and hit *Enter*. The BOINC client will initialize, and pick up right where it left off.


I hope this summarizes and clarifies the situation for everyone concerned. If anyone has any suggestions go right ahead and we will see if we can fit it in to the above. Thanks!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

that's great! if i leave my ibook on and crunching tonight i should trickle sometime tomorrow! yeah! 

that is nowhere near as dirty as it sounds


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

there is also an ehmaculate prediction in the 980


?????


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

yeah, what's up with that??


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Hrmm...that's odd because I still see us at #985...there are no two ehMaculate Prediction teams from what I can see.  

Their top teams' system is not really real-time...I just checked our team score and we're up to 5954.60 right now.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

ironmac: did you click on the "last page" link? ehmaculate prediction is also listed right down the bottom at spot #980!!

ok, forget that. refresh your link. now we're NO longer at 985, but just at 980!!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

980 YAHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Laterz


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i'm at timestep 5580... more than halfway to the first trickle, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Ohhh...ok...well, we're really jumping up the ranks now...K_OS just trickled in..6238.16 now!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

autopilot said:


> i'm at timestep 5580... more than halfway to the first trickle, n'est-ce pas?


I don't know...I never sat down to watch it.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i think i read somewhere in the faq's that 10,820 (or around there) is the first trickle...

my average time is 11.37 seconds... well, it's just an ibook.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

autopilot said:


> i think i read somewhere in the faq's that 10,820 (or around there) is the first trickle...
> 
> my average time is 11.37 seconds... well, it's just an ibook.


Yep, I think so...on a question board one guy says that it's around 10k steps before you report credits.  

And, every little bit helps..even if it is an iBook...I'm tempted to throw an IBM T20 into the mix. My g/f's PIIIs are catching up to my 933 pretty quick!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i'd be tempted to run it on my work pc but i'd be wary of the it department freaking out if they found out


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

autopilot said:


> i'd be tempted to run it on my work pc but i'd be wary of the it department freaking out if they found out


Yeah, I've thought about that but:

A. There is the remotest possibility that I may be caught. (I don't have much respect for the IT guys we have.)
B. My system is slow enough as it is with a miniscule 128 megs of ram so my CP contribution would be so pathetic that it would drag down the team average!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Running smoothly on my Dual G5 right now. The installation & setup went fine, but I still don't like the lack of a graphical interface for the OS X BOINC client. And while I know that BOINC is crunching away at its work file right now, I don't have the slightest idea what this text means:

26xy_200123349 - PH 1 TS 000106 - 03/12/1810 05:00 - H:M:S=0000:06:45 AVG= 3.83 DLT= 1.98

Anyway, at work I figured out that I can run BOINC but only if it's set to suspend activity while I'm using the machine - if it's set to "run always", WinXP & MS Office _hell_ ensues.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Woo hoo!!! We've got a dual G5 on board now! This ought to be interesting. Thanks for not giving up, TD, despite the lack of a GUI.  

Suspend all activity on the work computer huh? Hrmmm...my manager wouldn't be too impressed with that.  

Some really good news to add to all of this...I just checked our ranking based on "Recent Average Credit" and we're up to #472. That's pretty impressive for a team that's been running for less than three weeks. 

If anyone else is interested...please sign up...every machine helps!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

The Doug said:


> I don't have the slightest idea what this text means:
> 
> 26xy_200123349 - PH 1 TS 000106 - 03/12/1810 05:00 - H:M:S=0000:06:45 AVG= 3.83 DLT= 1.98


I have no clue either...if anyone does, please enlighten us!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

The Doug said:


> And while I know that BOINC is crunching away at its work file right now, I don't have the slightest idea what this text means:
> 
> 26xy_200123349 - PH 1 TS 000106 - 03/12/1810 05:00 - H:M:S=0000:06:45 AVG= 3.83 DLT= 1.98


dayum, your average is fast! that's the dual g5 for ya...

you're in phase 1, at time slice 106 (10,802 to the first trickle, and therefore your report, where you start to get credit). the date in there is dec 3, 1810 (model date, not real time ), and 5:00 on that day (in 30 min intervals). i believe H:M:S is your time invested in the program (someone correct me if i'm wrong), and your average is the overall average of the number of seconds it takes to process a timeslice, or something to that effect...  the last digit is the current time it seconds it took to process your more recent time slice.

NO idea what the initial text means...


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

oh dear: i think i have just confirmed my nerdiness.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

IronMac said:


> Woo hoo!!! We've got a dual G5 on board now!


Darn tootin'!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This being a long weekend here in Alberta, I hope to find the time to download the file and try again to be an active participant in the group.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

autopilot said:


> i'm at timestep 5580... more than halfway to the first trickle, n'est-ce pas?


I'm already at 1560, and it's only been running for 1hr 37min...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

autopilot said:


> oh dear: i think i have just confirmed my nerdiness.


Uhhh..yeahhhhh...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> This being a long weekend here in Alberta, I hope to find the time to download the file and try again to be an active participant in the group.


That's good to hear...it would be pretty ironic if the person who contributed our name was not part of the group. LOL!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Just checked the team roster and a big WELCOME to Heart and highapostle who just joined up. We're now up to 12 members!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I am still having extreme difficulty and keep getting the term "too many arguments" when I hit enter in point "D" of the instructions. 

Also the file I downloaded does not have ".gz" after the darwin, although I see it during the download. Does this make any difference, and should the ".gz" be typed into the command string even though the file does not contain it? 

Are there spaces where shown in the instructions to be typed into the command string, or not? I had thought command strings contained no spaces??

Is point "D" really the first time one hits "enter"?

Sigh, this is much harder than the instructions indicate. 

Anyone?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have now attempted this 6 times and each time I either get "too many arguments" or "file not found" after point "D", and believe me, I have followed the instructions to the letter. I tried it three times with spaces where space are shown, and three time with no spaces. Same result.

#$%^*&!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

After 45 minutes of trying to get past step "D", I give up. I guess my contribution will have to be the name.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Hang in there, SINC...unfortunately, MsMittens has just left the building...but, when she gets back we will see what we can do. If anyone else has any clues feel free to chime in.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

SINC said:


> After 45 minutes of trying to get past step "D", I give up. I guess my contribution will have to be the name.


I had a similar problem Sync, skip steps D and E and go straight to step F and continue from there.

F. Type "chmod 700 boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin". Here, you are changing the permissions to make the file executable so that you can run it.

Laterz


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Tried that too. Result: "too many arguments".


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

SINC, if possible, could you post the following:

1. Open a terminal window.

2. type *cd Desktop/Climate*. Then hit *Enter*

3. type *ls -l *, then hit *Enter*. At this point, copy and paste (you should be able to highlight and use the *Command+C* the results here. The reason is I want to see the file size (to ensure you've got the whole file and to see if there is anything else there). 

I'll try to visit more often to help those that need it.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

IronMac said:


> Just checked the team roster and a big WELCOME to Heart and highapostle who just joined up. We're now up to 12 members!


12? it only says 7 on this page...

plus, it won't identify members who haven't reported yet 

i'm up to time slice 7979... takes so long!!!


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

> 12? it only says 7 on this page...


IronMac can see the emails registered to the account. The page lists the ones with active computers (even if they haven't "trickled" yet). 

And ya. It takes a long time. I think my first batch took about 3-4 days (damn Winbloze machines too slow)..


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MsMittens, did what you asked and here is the result:

Last login: Sat Feb 19 11:52:50 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
[Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~] donaldjs% cd Desktop/Climate
[Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~/Desktop/Climate] donaldjs% Is -I
tcsh: Is: Command not found.
[Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~/Desktop/Climate] donaldjs%


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

MsMittens said:


> IronMac can see the emails registered to the account. The page lists the ones with active computers (even if they haven't "trickled" yet).
> 
> And ya. It takes a long time. I think my first batch took about 3-4 days (damn Winbloze machines too slow)..



aha... so now the race is on to become the 4th visible member!!! hee hee!


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

> [Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~] donaldjs% cd Desktop/Climate
> [Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~/Desktop/Climate] donaldjs% Is -I
> tcsh: Is: Command not found.
> [Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~/Desktop/Climate] donaldjs%


AH... it's LS (lower case) not IS (is). So the command would be *ls -l* (if it was upper case then it would be LS -L). Try that. I suspect that might be the answer to the problem you've been having.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Sinc, if that's what's wrong, i did that myself about 4-5 times initially


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

OK, now I get this:

Last login: Sat Feb 19 17:47:43 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
[Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~] donaldjs% cd Desktop/Climate
[Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~/Desktop/Climate] donaldjs% ls -l
total 12496
-rw-r--r-- 1 donaldjs staff 6396200 19 Feb 17:04 boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin
[Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~/Desktop/Climate] donaldjs%


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

Good. So now do the following steps:

*chmod 700 boinc** --> press Enter key

* ./boinc** ---> press Enter key

Note that it's period+forward slash. The star (or asterix) is used to indicate "zero or more characters after the initial text"; this is used for wildcard purposes and saves on typing.  

Once the program is running, you will need to leave the terminal running but minimized. It will ask some questions on your first run. And remember it's case sensitive.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

OK, so now I get this, terminal still open, but it seems something else is wrong:

Last login: Sat Feb 19 17:47:43 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
[Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~] donaldjs% cd Desktop/Climate
[Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~/Desktop/Climate] donaldjs% ls -l
total 12496
-rw-r--r-- 1 donaldjs staff 6396200 19 Feb 17:04 boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin
[Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~/Desktop/Climate] donaldjs% chmod 700 boinc*
[Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~/Desktop/Climate] donaldjs% ./boinc*
2005-02-19 19:10:11 [---] Starting BOINC client version 4.19 for powerpc-apple-darwin
Enter the URL of the project: http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/team_display.php?teamid=1661
You should have already registered with the project
and received an account key by email.
Paste the account key here: 639a6bb35dd2ca8c668addc9fc44d8b8
2005-02-19 19:12:14 [http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/team_display.php?teamid=1661/] Project prefs: using your defaults
2005-02-19 19:12:14 [http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/team_display.php?teamid=1661/] Host ID not assigned yet
2005-02-19 19:12:14 [---] No general preferences found - using BOINC defaults
2005-02-19 19:12:14 [---] Running CPU benchmarks
2005-02-19 19:13:15 [---] Benchmark results:
2005-02-19 19:13:15 [---] Number of CPUs: 1
2005-02-19 19:13:15 [---] 582 double precision MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
2005-02-19 19:13:15 [---] 1734 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
2005-02-19 19:13:15 [---] Finished CPU benchmarks
2005-02-19 19:13:16 [---] Insufficient work; requesting more
BOINC couldn't get main page for http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/team_display.php?teamid=1661/.
Please check the URL and try again.
2005-02-19 19:13:17 [http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/team_display.php?teamid=1661/] Resetting project
2005-02-19 19:13:17 [http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/team_display.php?teamid=1661/] Detaching from project
[Donald-J-Sinclairs-Computer:~/Desktop/Climate] donaldjs%


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

SINC, you probably received an email with a subject line similar to this: *climateprediction.net new account confirmation for SINC* (I've put SINC in there not knowing what you would have called your account). In the body of the email should be something like this:



> *Project URL: http://climateprediction.net*
> Account ID: 639a6bb35dd2ca8c668addc9fc44d8b8
> 
> User name: SINC
> E-mail: [email protected]


In place of the URL you put in (http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/team_display.php?teamid=1661) you need to put http://climateprediction.net


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We're crunchin' baby!

Thanks MsMittens, couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

*Yay!*

Welcome aboard, SINC! She's glad (we're all glad!) to hear that you're finally crunching away.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

awesome, Sinc! welcome!

be prepared for it to take a looooong time to get to your first trickle, but it's kind fun to monitor your progress, in a geeky kind of way.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

One thing I did learn though is that the instructions need to be edited. In step "C" and again in "E". I interpreted the instruction "type ls" to be capital "i" and not the "L" in lower case which is proper.

It might not hurt to go back and make that clear for future users of the instructions, although what I did turned out not to be the same. Either that or I could type out a new set of instructions because it seems the original set also omit when to hit "enter" on a number of occasions.

Any preference?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I think that doing up a new set of instructions is a good idea given your input. I will do it later on this afternoon when I get back from a few errands.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

My first trickle should happen within the half hour - I'm at about 9100 timeslices. This would have happened yesterday afternoon but I had to be out all day (visiting my friend's dad at the hospital) so I shut my G5 down while I was out. I didn't know what time I'd get home. 

People who are running this program should be aware that if you shut down or restart your Mac, *you will have to launch Terminal, and start up BOINC again*.

1) If you have saved your BOINC client & related files to your Desktop in a folder named "Climate", *type this in when Terminal is launched:*

cd Desktop/Climate

...And hit Return. This changes the Directory in Terminal to your Climate folder. Then,

2) To launch the BOINC client, *enter this text* in the Terminal window:

./boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin

...And hit Return. The BOINC client will initialize, and pick up right where it left off.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

the doug: i just copied your post as a text file and saved it to my climate folder for future reference in case i can't find this post when i need it 

ooh, i'm at about 10,400, but my ibook runs slower than your mac. the race is on!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

For the record, after registering, opening the account and receiving the e-mail back, then putting the downloaded file in a folder named “Climate” on the desktop, here is what worked for me:

1. Type: cd Desktop/Climate, then hit return.
2. Type: ls -l, then hit return, (NOTE: this is the lower
case “L” key and NOT a capital “i”, with a space
between the “s” and the “-”.)
3. Type: chmod 700 boinc*, then hit return.
4. Type: ./boinc*, then hit return.
5. When prompted enter the URL: 
http://climateprediction.net, then hit return.
6. When promted, enter the account key from YOUR
personal e-mail, similar to this:
639a6bb35dd2ca8c668addc9fc44d8b8, then hit return.

That’s it, plain and simple.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

The Doug said:


> My first trickle should happen within the half hour - I'm at about 9100 timeslices. This would have happened yesterday afternoon but I had to be out all day (visiting my friend's dad at the hospital) so I shut my G5 down while I was out. I didn't know what time I'd get home.


We were beginning to wonder what had happened to you since there was no real change in the roster of people whose machines had "trickled" in.  

Thanks for your input about re-starting...we may have to put up a stickie or some sort of FAQ in the end that's a little less obtuse than what the CP site has or spread out over a whole bunch of forum threads.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks Doug, I too copy and pasted your restart instructions and dropped in in my Climate folder.

QUESTION: If I normally put my eMac to sleep at night, does it still crunch? If not, how do I let it crunch all night?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> QUESTION: If I normally put my eMac to sleep at night, does it still crunch? If not, how do I let it crunch all night?


Mine goes to sleep and it still crunches away.  

Not sure if it slows down any, though.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not real sure, but I think my trusty little eMac is doing pretty well, time wise:

28ne_200125583 - PH 1 TS 000530 - 12/12/1810 01:00 - H:M:S=0001:05:19 AVG= 7.40


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

wow, Sinc, that's a helluva lot faster than mine! i wonder if my airport express wireless connection has anything to do with it? ie. if i was wired to the ethernet would it speed up?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I've reached timeslice 10250 - am I supposed to see anthing in Terminal saying that results have been trickled? Or does it report invisibly, and keep plugging away at timeslices?

Or, does anyone know if there is a BOINC command to force it to report back?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i just reached 10,802 and it automatically did this:

24qz_200120478 - PH 1 TS 010802 - 16/07/1811 01:00 - H:M:S=0034:18:11 AVG=11.43 DLT=45.41
2005-02-20 11:45:57 [climateprediction.net] Sending request to scheduler: http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc_cgi/cgi
2005-02-20 11:45:58 [climateprediction.net] Scheduler RPC to http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc_cgi/cgi succeeded
2005-02-20 11:45:58 [climateprediction.net] General preferences have been updated
2005-02-20 11:45:58 [---] General prefs: from climateprediction.net (last modified 2005-02-19 09:20:44)
2005-02-20 11:45:58 [---] General prefs: no separate prefs for home; using your defaults
2005-02-20 11:45:58 [climateprediction.net] Project prefs: no separate prefs for home; using your defaults

and now it keeps going.... dunno, i refreshed out team page and neither you nor i are showing up there yet.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I haven't seen that text yet, in Terminal. Maybe I should just chill out, and wait to see what happens when I reach 10,802 (at 10,430 right now), and then _do my chores around the house!_


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Bingo, right after 10,802:

2005-02-20 12:16:37 [climateprediction.net] Sending request to scheduler: http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc_cgi/cgi AVG= 3.74 DLT= 1.92
2005-02-20 12:16:38 [climateprediction.net] Scheduler RPC to http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc_cgi/cgi succeeded
2005-02-20 12:16:38 [climateprediction.net] General preferences have been updated
2005-02-20 12:16:38 [---] General prefs: from climateprediction.net (last modified 2005-02-20 10:20:41)
2005-02-20 12:16:38 [---] General prefs: using separate prefs for home
2005-02-20 12:16:38 [climateprediction.net] Project prefs: no separate prefs for home; using your defaults


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Doug and autopilot, when you go to the team page area, if you click on "recent average credit" you will see both your names in the listings, mine is not there yet.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks for the tip, Sinc - I hadn't thought of trying that link.

Uh... does this mean I'm running TWO work files simultaneously, and that they reported back to the mothership within a few minutes of each other?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Anyone else notice that ehMaculate Prediction is now at position 936 in the top 1000?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gee after seeing your avg. time at 3.75 or so on a G5, my eMac G4 is humming right along:

28ne_200125583 - PH 1 TS 001297 - 28/12/1810 00:30 - H:M:S=0002:37:41 AVG= 7.30


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

The Doug said:


> Thanks for the tip, Sinc - I hadn't thought of trying that link.
> 
> Uh... does this mean I'm running TWO work files simultaneously, and that they reported back to the mothership within a few minutes of each other?


On my PC at home I've got a hyperthreading P4, WinXP thinks it's got 2 cpus for some reason, so Boync downloaded 2 units for my computer to work on. You've got a dual G5 so the Boync client downloaded 2 units and is now crunching 2 units and it's now reporting it as 2 units being worked at least that's my theory. You can change this in your personal preferences.

Laterz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

K_OS said:


> You can change this in your personal preferences.


I think I'll leave it the way it is - my G5 can handle it (even if I'm doing other stuff), and is actually running cooler than when I've got the Classic version of [email protected] running, working on _one_ Work Unit. Besides, I'm glad to contribute this processing power to our team, eh?

Tomorrow morning it'll be interesting to see what my PC at work (AMD Athlon XP1700+) has been up to this weekend - I've got it running BOINC as well however it has nowhere near the oomph of my G5. And, it conflicts with MS Outlook (I don't know what the exact problem is, though) so I have to keep BOINC set to run only when there's no user activity on the machine.


----------



## MsMittens (Aug 6, 2004)

> QUESTION: If I normally put my eMac to sleep at night, does it still crunch? If not, how do I let it crunch all night?





> Mine goes to sleep and it still crunches away.


This depends on what you define as "sleep". If it means the CPU gets shut down after a period of time, the answer will be no. In IronMac's case his monitor goes to SleepyLand and shows a nice, lava-like screensaver. Just make sure that the sleep settings don't include shutting down the CPU usage or hard disk usage. 


> i wonder if my airport express wireless connection has anything to do with it? ie. if i was wired to the ethernet would it speed up?


Your connection speed should have little to do with it. RAM, virtual space and CPU speed will have an impact however. So if you have a fast machine (say... G5) with itty bitty ram (say 128MB) then it will be slower than a similar machine with 1GB of ram (more thinking space for all "them models"). 


> And, it conflicts with MS Outlook


Ewww. You said Outlook on a PC. Try Thunderbird. I use Outlook at work as well but haven't noticed any interference. And at home I use Thunderbird, which doesn't interfere with it. Having a pitiful machine however does interfere with my ability to produce lots of trickles..


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

*Instructions for Starting Climate Prediction with ehMaculate Prediction*

I'm hoping that ehMax will put this up as a stickie where we can incorporate the instructions necessary to start and suspend the BOINC program for Climate Prediction.

The following incorporates everything so far from MsMittens, SINC and The Doug.

First of all, you must create an account with ClimatePrediction (hereinafter known as CP) before you begin all of this because you will need the information that they send you in order to run the model/program that you are downloading. Here's the url for that:

http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/create_account_form.php

An email will follow with CP's url and with an account number or ID.

Once you download the file to your desktop, create a new folder called "Climate" or whatever else you'd like to call it. Put the file in there (if you don't, once this is all over, you may have a whole bunch of different files to pony up all over your desktop).

A. Open up Terminal (That's Finder->Applications->Utilities->Terminal). It may also be a good idea to drag the Terminal to your Dock after all of this so you can easily access it and have a look at what the CP model is doing.
B. Type *cd Desktop/Climate* and hit *Enter*. This means that you're changing the directory to your *Desktop* (this may be lower case or upper case depending on how you have it set up, be careful because Unix is case-sensitive) and then into the *Climate* folder/directory.
C. Type *ls* and hit *Enter* which will list the files in the Climate directory/folder. Note that the *ls* command is not the letter "i" as in "India" but "l" as in "Lima".There should really only be one file called _boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin.gz_.
Now, if you see a file called _boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin_ skip the following D. instruction and go directly to F. It seems that CP can and will send over either file.
D. Now, in this instruction you are going unzip the file in your Climate directory/folder. Type *gunzip boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin.gz* and hit *Enter*. The number within the name of the file (in this case 4.19) may change as versions change.
E. Type *ls* which is the letter "l" as in "Lima" and not "i" as in "India" and hit *Enter* which will again list the files in your Climate directory/folder. There should really only be one file called _boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin_ because the original file _boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin.gz_ has been unzipped.
F. Type *chmod 700 boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin* and hit *Enter*. Here, you are changing the permissions to make the file executable so that you can run it.
G. Type *./b* hit *Tab* and then *Enter*. You can also type *./boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin* but hitting *Tab* after the *b* will save you a lot of typing.
H. You should get: _Starting BOINC client version 4.19 for powerpc-apple-darwin_.
I. You should also get _Enter the URL of the project:_ This is in the email that you should have gotten when you first set up an account with CP way at the beginning of this process. 
It should be _http://climateprediction.net_. Now hit *Enter*.
J. The result should be:
_You should have already registered with the project
and received an account key by email.
Paste the account key here:_
So, paste the account number from that email and hit *Enter*.
K. The program will now test your CPU and then it will begin downloading a project to your computer.
L. At this point, everything is relatively automatic. Once the download is complete it will begin running the project.
M. Do not close the Terminal window because this will end the model crunching on your machine and you will have to start it up again. The instructions to restart are covered below.



People who are running this program should be aware that if you shut down or restart your Mac, *you will have to launch Terminal, and start up BOINC again*.

1) If you have saved your BOINC client & related files to your Desktop in a folder named "Climate", type this in when Terminal is launched:

*cd Desktop/Climate* and hit *Enter*. This changes the *Directory* in Terminal to your *Climate* folder. Then,

2) To launch the BOINC client, enter this text in the Terminal window:

*./boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin* and hit *Enter*. The BOINC client will initialize, and pick up right where it left off.



Now, if you want to *shut down* the model crunching, hold down the *Control* and *C* keys at the same time. To restart the model, open up the Terminal window once again and enter the following in the Terminal window:

*./boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin* and hit *Enter*. The BOINC client will initialize, and pick up right where it left off.


I hope this summarizes and clarifies the situation for everyone concerned. If anyone has any suggestions go right ahead and we will see if we can fit it in to the above. Thanks!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Shorter is easier to follow??*

Not to nit pick IronMac, (it’s the editor in me) but consider a couple of things. The instructions still do not address the confusion that started me off wrong concerning the difference between lower case “L” and a capital “i” in steps "C" and "E". Nor does it refer to the e-mail information you will receive from the site. Why make such a long winded and detailed set of instructions when only the following is necessary?

First, follow the instructions to create an account with ClimatePrediction by visiting:
http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/c...ccount_form.php

Download the appropriate file for your operating system, and place it in a new folder called "Climate" on your desktop. (if not, you will have many files appear on your desktop). 
You will receive an e-mail from the site with a URL and an account key which you will need to complete the installation.
Then launch the Terminal application. (Finder->Applications->Utilities->Terminal. It is also a good idea to drag the Terminal icon to your Dock for future access.) Then do the following:

1. Type: cd Desktop/Climate, then hit return.
2. Type: ls -l, then hit return, (NOTE: this is the lower
case “L” key and NOT a capital “i”, with a space
between the “s” and the “-”.)
3. Type: chmod 700 boinc*, then hit return.
4. Type: ./boinc*, then hit return.
5. When prompted enter the URL: 
http://climateprediction.net, then hit return.
6. When prompted, enter the account key from YOUR
personal e-mail, similar to this:
639a6bb35dd2ca8c668addc9fc44d8b8, then hit return.
7. Leave the Terminal window open or the program ceases to run.
8. To shut down the program, simply close the Terminal window.
9. To restart, launch Terminal and type: cd Desktop/Climate, then hit return. 
Then type: ./boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin, and hit return. 
The BOINC client will initialize, and pick up right where it left off.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Shorter is easier, definitely, but I felt that some people might want to know what each instruction meant or was doing.  Thanks for reminding me about the difference between i and l. That Terminal program needs a different font!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

the sans serif font here is also partly to blame, i'm sure...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yes, the font is surely to blame both here and in Terminal.

I know it cost me a dozen attempts over a couple of hours.

Consider this is a capital I "i", and this is a lower case l "L". I can see no difference, can anyone else?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> Yes, the font is surely to blame both here and in Terminal.
> 
> Consider this is a capital I "i", and this is a lower case l "L". I can see no difference, can anyone else?


I'm not sure that your earlier *ls -|* is not two "l"'s rather than a command at the end!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MsMittens said:


> Ewww. You said Outlook on a PC. Try Thunderbird. I use Outlook at work as well but haven't noticed any interference.


We're so tied into the _"MS Office Experience"_ at work that I have to use Outlook. When BOINC is running on my work PC Outlook can't send or receive e-mails - I'm kind of thinking that BOINC and Outlook compete for virtual memory on this machine but I'm not 100% certain of that. Anyway, I'll tinker with the BOINC preferences for my work PC to see if I can resolve the issue.

Meanwhile, on my G5 at home there are no problems whatsoever - but I'm not surprised at all, as it's a superior machine running the best OS bar none.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice to see that the quote in italics clearly shows there IS a difference.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

It's fascinating to see how both TD's and K_OS' machines are able to work on two models at once. Dual-processors and hyper-threading...wow!

BTW, *ehMaculate Prediction* is up to #893 on the top 1000 list. We're really burning up the chart and a lot of people's machines still have not trickled in yet!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Interesting to see that my speeds of yesterday of 7.40 have dropped. When I checked this morning I found the following:

28ne_200125583 - PH 1 TS 006343 - 13/04/1811 03:30 - H:M:S=0012:45:37 AVG= 7.24

That 7.24 remained constant all night. It never once changed that I can tell.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Anyone have a link to the standings that show us at #893? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

893!!!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

FYI - when you have the team rank URL in the address bar of your browser, you can just change the "offset" number at the end & hit return to go right to a specific rank range. The number must be a multiple of 20.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Neat trick Doug, thanks.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey guys - I found out how to reset your crunching preferences (I had set mine to work only between 11pm and 9am, rather than whenever it was idle). Just go back to the Climate Prediction webpage, and log into your account using the Account ID (that long string of letters and numbers they emailed you). In the preferences window, you can now change all of your options. Changes take effect upon next downloaded data set.

M


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I bookmarked my prefs page AFTER I logged in and now it open ready to use with no log in required. I am now 70% of the way to my first trickle.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ooops, sorry autopilot, thanks for the link!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> Neat trick Doug, thanks.


Neat trick all right! Man, the knowledge base on CP is simply growing by leaps and bounds!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> Hey guys - I found out how to reset your crunching preferences (I had set mine to work only between 11pm and 9am, rather than whenever it was idle). Just go back to the Climate Prediction webpage, and log into your account using the Account ID (that long string of letters and numbers they emailed you). In the preferences window, you can now change all of your options. Changes take effect upon next downloaded data set.
> 
> M


Thanks CubaMark! I will have to check into that when I get home!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Anyway, I'll tinker with the BOINC preferences for my work PC to see if I can resolve the issue.


Grrrr. No matter what I did with the disk usage & memory settings on my PC version of BOINC at work, it still brought Outlook to a grinding farkin' halt every time.

My cunning solution? Just suspend BOINC when I have to check my e-mail, and resume after I close Outlook - this works like a charm. 

Apart from the Outlook conflict, everything else seems okay. My PC at work should trickle its first results sometime overnight, while my G5 at home looks good for another two trickles later on this evening...


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

#879!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Laterz


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yeah! I trickled. Should do that about every day and a half from here on in.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> Yeah! I trickled. Should do that about every day and a half from here on in.


Holy @#$%!!! Your eMac is a better cruncher than my G4 933!!!  

Looks like CubaMark just trickled in too!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

IronMac said:


> Holy @#$%!!! Your eMac is a better cruncher than my G4 933!!!


Well, it IS a G4 1.25 after all!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

everyone's kicking my ibook g4 1.33's lazy butt!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

autopilot said:


> everyone's kicking my ibook g4 1.33's lazy butt!


Hrmmm...your system should be doing better than mine then...close a couple of applications?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*One More Machine!*

For the record, I just added my Aluminum Powerbook G4 - 1 Ghz to the program too!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

*We're Growing Fast!*

That's great news, SINC! Thanks!  

If anyone else is interested please feel free to join up...we need every machine we can get if we are to keep up our momentum!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

IronMac said:


> Hrmmm...your system should be doing better than mine then...close a couple of applications?


i have mail and safari running... that's it...

???


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

autopilot said:


> i have mail and safari running... that's it...
> 
> ???


That's odd...you have more RAM than I do (640 megs) a faster processor and fewer programs, I am running Safari, IE, Netscape Communicator and Eudora Pro. MsMittens suggested that I shut down a couple of browsers to crunch faster.

hrmm...there must be something else happening or the CP model is depending on something else. 

Hrmm...one of the other theads mention iPulse...a program to monitor your system and see what each program is up to....might be something to try later on tonight.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The eMac 1.25 Ghz has settled into a steady speed of 7.25, regardless of what is open. The Aluminum Powerbook 1.0 Ghz with nothing open is running at 8.75.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

autopilot said:


> everyone's kicking my ibook g4 1.33's lazy butt!


You're iBook is not the only lazy laptop my iBook here at work has been working on the model for about 4 days and it hasn't trickled in yet.

#855 ehMaculate Prediction 8 530.56 9451.75 Canada

Laterz


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i dunno what's up. it looks like msmittens has a mac that's running around the same speed, however...

i'll try ipulse tonight. just google for ipulse, i suppose?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

autopilot said:


> i dunno what's up. it looks like msmittens has a mac that's running around the same speed, however...
> 
> i'll try ipulse tonight. just google for ipulse, i suppose?


Actually, MsMittens doesn't have a Mac running a CP model...she does have a couple of Pentiums going.  

As for iPulse, just click on the below to save you some time: 

http://www.iconfactory.com/ip_home.asp


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

IronMac said:


> Actually, MsMittens doesn't have a Mac running a CP model...she does have a couple of Pentiums going.
> 
> As for iPulse, just click on the below to save you some time:
> 
> http://www.iconfactory.com/ip_home.asp


and all becomes clear 

jeez, have to see what is up then! steve j may be getting a nasty letter from yours truly if i'm slowing the team down!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The way I am going, my next trickle on the eMac should be around 6:00 p.m. MST today and the PB sometime tomorrow.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

How do u think I feel? My G4 is quickly falling into the middle of the pack and I keep finding myself thinking..._dual G5 as a b-day present_!  

This CP stuff is really bringing out my competitive streak...must keep thinking..."it's for a good cause...it's for a good cause".


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks SINC!  

Honestly, anyone else think that Apple should market or sponsor big distributed computing projects? The competitive urge such things produce is bound to spur some sales.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

The Doug said:


> People who are running this program should be aware that if you shut down or restart your Mac, *you will have to launch Terminal, and start up BOINC again*.


I've wrapped The Doug's instructions for re-starting into an clickable applescript that you can use to start BOINC.

Save it in your climate folder, put it in your dock, or make it a login item, whatever's easiest for you.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Woo Hoo!

As I type this the PB is at TS 10711 and counting. First trickle should be in a few minutes.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That's odd. I passed 10820 and nothing, nada, zilch.

Hmmmmm.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> That's odd. I passed 10820 and nothing, nada, zilch.
> 
> Hmmmmm.


I wouldn't worry too much about it...I find that the CP site seems to be a bit "behind" in how it updates things. But, good news on how quickly that PowerBook is doing the crunching!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Just checked my PC at work and it's about 52 hours away from completing a model. 

Laterz


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC...your PowerBook has trickled in and the whole team is really cooking along! Need more people to really crack the ranks of the Top 500, though.  

At that point, maybe we should post a new thread!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It is so easy to run that I am surprised more folks haven't come forward to join the team.

I discovered this morning before I left for work that my PB had dropped the wireless connection and logged on to my neighbours very weak (and very open) wireless signal. That is likely why it did not trickle at 10820. It has never done that before, so methinks I will attach the old ethernet cable overnights from now on.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Sinc: it will have trickled at 10,802: that does not vary. i just takes awhile to show up on the climate prediction site.

however, you have double credit as you have the two computers running  click on your name on this page and it'll show you when each computer reports.

sinc kicks butt!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

btw, i downloaded ipulse at home but i have no idea what to look for... everything is closed expect for that and the terminal running the project, and i have seen no variation in the speed... 

on a positive note: we are now ranked at 823!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks autopilot. If you want to see some serious butt kickin' click on The Doug's name and take a peek at his times!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Should trickle again in the next half hour.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

*Good news!*

I would like to take this opportunity to welcome sinjin to the team!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Attaboy sinjin. Welcome and good crunching!


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks for the warm welcome! 

I'll do my best to help out. Hopefully my ISP's bandwidth limit won't get in the way.

BTW, I've now tested the startup script I posted earlier. It works like a charm, saves some cutting and pasting, and saves you from having to remember to start BOINC up manually.

Cheers!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

786 now! we rule!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

More good news...highapostle's computer trickled in sometime last night.  

There are still a couple of other machines out there that haven't trickled in yet so we should hit the 500th-team mark in a week or so.  At that point, we will be among the heavy hitters.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My PB will trickle again in about two hours.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Now for sinjin's contribution to kick in! Onward and upward!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

autopilot said:


> 786 now! we rule!


762 now. However, in terms of *Recent Average Credit*, ehMaculate Prediction is in *315th place*.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hi guys... sorry haven't been around much as have been busy last few days.  I've got my machine going finally (933 G4) which is averaging around 8.31. Really fun seeing us move up the ranks! I encourage other ehMac members to put their Macs to good use! Instructions for setting up are really straight forward, and kind of fun actually. I will paste the instructions again below. If you have any problems, let us know and one of us will help you get setup!

*========================================* 

First of all, you must create an account with ClimatePrediction (hereinafter known as CP) before you begin all of this because you will need the information that they send you in order to run the model/program that you are downloading. Here's the url for that:

http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/create_account_form.php

An email will follow with CP's url and with an account number or ID.

Once you download the file to your desktop, create a new folder called "Climate" or whatever else you'd like to call it. Put the file in there (if you don't, once this is all over, you may have a whole bunch of different files to pony up all over your desktop).

A. Open up Terminal (That's Finder->Applications->Utilities->Terminal). It may also be a good idea to drag the Terminal to your Dock after all of this so you can easily access it and have a look at what the CP model is doing.
B. Type *cd Desktop/Climate* and hit *Enter*. This means that you're changing the directory to your *Desktop* (this may be lower case or upper case depending on how you have it set up, be careful because Unix is case-sensitive) and then into the *Climate* folder/directory.
C. Type *ls* and hit *Enter* which will list the files in the Climate directory/folder. Note that the *ls* command is not the letter "i" as in "India" but "l" as in "Lima".There should really only be one file called _boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin.gz_.
Now, if you see a file called _boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin_ skip the following D. instruction and go directly to F. It seems that CP can and will send over either file.
D. Now, in this instruction you are going unzip the file in your Climate directory/folder. Type *gunzip boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin.gz* and hit *Enter*. The number within the name of the file (in this case 4.19) may change as versions change.
E. Type *ls* which is the letter "l" as in "Lima" and not "i" as in "India" and hit *Enter* which will again list the files in your Climate directory/folder. There should really only be one file called _boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin_ because the original file _boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin.gz_ has been unzipped.
F. Type *chmod 700 boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin* and hit *Enter*. Here, you are changing the permissions to make the file executable so that you can run it.
G. Type *./b* hit *Tab* and then *Enter*. You can also type *./boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin* but hitting *Tab* after the *b* will save you a lot of typing.
H. You should get: _Starting BOINC client version 4.19 for powerpc-apple-darwin_.
I. You should also get _Enter the URL of the project:_ This is in the email that you should have gotten when you first set up an account with CP way at the beginning of this process. 
It should be _http://climateprediction.net_. Now hit *Enter*.
J. The result should be:
_You should have already registered with the project
and received an account key by email.
Paste the account key here:_
So, paste the account number from that email and hit *Enter*.
K. The program will now test your CPU and then it will begin downloading a project to your computer.
L. At this point, everything is relatively automatic. Once the download is complete it will begin running the project.
M. Do not close the Terminal window because this will end the model crunching on your machine and you will have to start it up again. The instructions to restart are covered below.



People who are running this program should be aware that if you shut down or restart your Mac, *you will have to launch Terminal, and start up BOINC again*.

1) If you have saved your BOINC client & related files to your Desktop in a folder named "Climate", type this in when Terminal is launched:

*cd Desktop/Climate* and hit *Enter*. This changes the *Directory* in Terminal to your *Climate* folder. Then,

2) To launch the BOINC client, enter this text in the Terminal window:

*./boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin* and hit *Enter*. The BOINC client will initialize, and pick up right where it left off.



Now, if you want to *shut down* the model crunching, hold down the *Control* and *C* keys at the same time. To restart the model, open up the Terminal window once again and enter the following in the Terminal window:

*./boinc_4.19_powerpc-apple-darwin* and hit *Enter*. The BOINC client will initialize, and pick up right where it left off.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

SINC said:


> Now for sinjin's contribution to kick in! Onward and upward!


It's coming....eventually! I'm averaging 9.72 s a slice and am at TS 3350, so another day of crunching I guess.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> Now for sinjin's contribution to kick in! Onward and upward!


We're also waiting on Heart's, RicktheChemist's and Macaholic's contributions..those should really give us a strong push upwards over the next few days!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Tonight and over the weekend, I might be able to get a couple more machines crunching.  I might even put my iPod to work and my kids Leap Pad.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I added my PC at work yesterday around 11:00 a.m. and when I got up this morning it too had trickled. Woo hoo!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

With more people and more machines...our credits seem to increase every time I do a refresh on our team page!  

We need more...more!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Both my PB and my eMac will trickle again this afternoon, as should the PC later tonight. I have talked our oldest son into setting up his PC on our account once his upgraded HD is installed over the weekend which will give me 4 machines hard at work.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> I have talked our oldest son into setting up his PC on our account once his upgraded HD is installed over the weekend which will give me 4 machines hard at work.


Hrmmm...do I detect a bit of "empire-building" happening in Alberta?  

Truth to tell, I'm trying to persuade a friend of mine to join our team too.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

What place is our team? I couldn't find it in the standings....

I've got 4 CPU's crunching away.  Here's where one of them is at:

2hi2_200137168 - PH 1 TS 006697 - 20/04/1811 12:30 - H:M:S=0015:28:28 AVG= 8.32 DLT= 2.70

What's that mean? What number do I have to hit to finish a unit?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

ehMax said:


> What place is our team? I couldn't find it in the standings....
> 
> I've got 4 CPU's crunching away.  Here's where one of them is at:
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what rank we are either...for the last hour or so, we seem to have "disappeared" from their Top 1000 rankings...their system is a bit flaky so I think we will show up there any moment now.

As for those numbers...autopilot, at the very least, can interpret it for us.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

ehMax said:


> What place is our team? I couldn't find it in the standings....
> 
> I've got 4 CPU's crunching away.  Here's where one of them is at:
> 
> ...


not quite sure about _units_, but your machine will trickle (report) at timeslice ("TS") 10802 (above you're at 6697). check the team page just after that as you'll show up then 

your average is 8.32 WHICH AGAIN IS FASTER THAN MY IBOOK'S 11.45!!! argh!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That is great news ehMax. Glad to have you on board.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Good news, ehMax...sometime last night your two of your six  computers trickled in.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We're still on the move. Now at 720, so 600s here we come!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

#680 way to go


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*666* right now. 

My G5 will trickle in a moment, though...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Sinjin's computer made a contribution recently so we're up to 10 "tricklers'!  

Still need more people and their computers to keep up the storng momentum!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

How long does it usually take for a unit to complete and thus trickle in? I'm curious as to know how long it would take before my Powerbook would be able to contribute if I join.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

See this part of the ClimatePrediction FAQ.

Participants' computers will trickle data every 10,802 timeslices. Each model however is 72 trickles long overall, however. Assuming a computer is running BOINC 24/7, completing a whole model will take a few weeks.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> How long does it usually take for a unit to complete and thus trickle in? I'm curious as to know how long it would take before my Powerbook would be able to contribute if I join.


Chealion, my 1 Ghz PB is completing a trickle every 25.5 hours, my eMac at 1.25Ghz takes 24 hours and my PC 2Ghz is taking 14.5 hours.

As you can see the whole set will take me about 70 days on the Macs and say 40 days on the PC. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Sinc - Sounds good. If that's the case my Powerbook should trickle in it's first results tomorrow. Though, it seems to be going rather slow, but I believe that is because I leave it running when I use the computer.

The best part is that I don't feel any slowdown on my computer, but the CPU is always being fully utilized.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Glad to hear you are on board Chealion. Would it not be nice if we became the number one team in the world?
Let's try and recruit many more ehMacers to see if we can do it!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Okay, I'm on board too. I figured since Capuccine is no longer around and SETI is more or less dead, I'd contribute to this ehMac effort. I hope this software is dual processor aware, 'cause I'm runnin' with my MDD 1.25ghz G4 Dualie.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Bjornbro - It is multiple processor aware.

That said, my first trickle went through from the PC in the house. I'm guessing we'll jump up a spot or two next time the team rankings are updated (should get up to 648th place) , but currently we are 654th place.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Welcome Bjornbro and thanks for the assistance. The dually will have a big impact, as does The Doug's.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

*Help me decipher...*

2005-02-27 21:43:58 [http://climateprediction.net/] Project prefs: using your defaults
2005-02-27 21:43:58 [http://climateprediction.net/] Host ID not assigned yet
2005-02-27 21:43:58 [---] No general preferences found - using BOINC defaults
2005-02-27 21:43:58 [---] Running CPU benchmarks
2005-02-27 21:44:59 [---] Benchmark results:
2005-02-27 21:44:59 [---] Number of CPUs: 2
2005-02-27 21:44:59 [---] 592 double precision MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
2005-02-27 21:44:59 [---] 1844 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
2005-02-27 21:44:59 [---] Finished CPU benchmarks
2005-02-27 21:45:00 [---] Insufficient work; requesting more
2005-02-27 21:45:01 [---] Insufficient work; requesting more
2005-02-27 21:45:01 [http://climateprediction.net/] Requesting 17280 seconds of work
2005-02-27 21:45:01 [http://climateprediction.net/] Sending request to scheduler: http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc_cgi/cgi
2005-02-27 21:45:01 [http://climateprediction.net/] Scheduler RPC to http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc_cgi/cgi succeeded
2005-02-27 21:45:01 [climateprediction.net] Message from server: No work available (there was work but you don't have enough disk space allocated)
2005-02-27 21:45:01 [climateprediction.net] Message from server: No work available (there was work but you don't have enough disk space allocated)
2005-02-27 21:45:01 [climateprediction.net] Can't parse general preferences
2005-02-27 21:45:01 [climateprediction.net] Can't parse general preferences
2005-02-27 21:45:01 [climateprediction.net] Deferring communication with project for 1 hours, 0 minutes, and 0 seconds
2005-02-27 21:45:01 [climateprediction.net] Deferring communication with project for 1 hours, 0 minutes, and 0 seconds

I'm a bonehead when it comes to this stuff. Am I working or is this normally to be expected from time to time? "there was work but you don't have enough disk space allocated", not enough? I have 20gb of hard disk space available! Gimme a hint of what to do next, I wanna help.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Bjornbro - On your ClimatePrediction's account settings (Link} you need to click on the link that says View or Edit General Preferences, and then click on the link that says Edit Preferences.
Go to the section Called "Limits on disk space and memory used by BOINC" and enter some numbers. For Use no more, you want to do a number less then 20. As for the Leave at least number it must be less then the number you put in the box above it. Otherwise I've left everything default.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I created a little web page for our team at http://ehmaculate.ehmac.ca/ that you can send to all your friends. Is there an easy way to keep track of what place our team is at?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

ehMax - VERY nice!

As for finding the team's position I've yet to find an easy way to do this without manually intervention


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Things have really been hopping along...new webpage...members...trickles...etc.

Thanks for the webpage, ehMax! And good news..one of Chealion's systems has trickled in!

Unfortunately, I have yet to hear of a way to find our team ranking without having to manually refresh or reload from the very beginning of the rankings.  At times, I've even seen ehMaculate Prediction disappear for a few hours as CP's computers update...it's a pretty flaky system is all I can say.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Did a Google search for ehMaculate and look what I found. Pretty neat stats.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

This topic is way too long to review all posts. Is anyone here using Deep Thought to run the BOINC project? I couldn't get this to run in terminal (couldn't convert to app) so I tried Deep Thought. It loaded up and I have enterred the project in it's list. When I run it I get varrying results that all end in "Deffering communication with server for xx.xx" where xx.xx is a time period close to 1 hour. If I check the list of running projects, there aren't any running.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Does this look like it's actually running to anyone here...

2005-02-28 09:05:26 [---] Starting BOINC client version 4.19 for powerpc-apple-darwin
2005-02-28 09:05:26 [climateprediction.net] Project prefs: no separate prefs for home; using your defaults
2005-02-28 09:05:26 [climateprediction.net] Host ID is 119810
2005-02-28 09:05:26 [---] No general preferences found - using BOINC defaults
2005-02-28 09:05:26 [climateprediction.net] Deferring communication with project for 47 minutes and 13 seconds


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

IronMac said:


> Unfortunately, I have yet to hear of a way to find our team ranking without having to manually refresh or reload from the very beginning of the rankings.


It isn't perfect, but you can zoom into the general area of our ranking by altering the URL for the rankings list

http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/top_teams.php?sort_by=total_credit&offset=###

Replace the ### with a number close to where you think we are (we are at 635 as I write this).


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Did a Google search for ehMaculate and look what I found. Pretty neat stats.


That's a pretty good fiind...I especially like the arrows denoting your progress...although my personal progress seems to be going downhill.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Macified said:


> Does this look like it's actually running to anyone here...
> 
> 2005-02-28 09:05:26 [---] Starting BOINC client version 4.19 for powerpc-apple-darwin
> 2005-02-28 09:05:26 [climateprediction.net] Project prefs: no separate prefs for home; using your defaults
> ...


It certainly looks like it's running except for that last line where it is Deferring communication...not sure what that is all about. Someone else here may have a clue.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

sinjin said:


> It isn't perfect, but you can zoom into the general area of our ranking by altering the URL for the rankings list
> 
> http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/top_teams.php?sort_by=total_credit&offset=###
> 
> Replace the ### with a number close to where you think we are (we are at 635 as I write this).


Thanks for the info, sinjin...I think that someone else posted this earlier (way earlier...this thread is getting a bit unmanageable...) but I guess I needed reminding.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Mine seems to be running now. I looked back into the thread and found the changes I needed to make for this to run. Deep Thought has loaded the app files and the model and is processing it now. Once it's done I'm assuming it will "trickle" in it's details.

Here's the last lines in the log...

04:35 AVG= 9.85 DLT= 3.44
2gfm_200135771 - PH 1 TS 000029 - 01/12/1810 14:30 - H:M:S=0000:04:39 AVG= 9.65 DLT= 4.20
2gfm_200135771 - PH 1 TS 000030 - 01/12/1810 15:00 - H:M:S=0000:04:43 AVG= 9.45 DLT= 3.66
2gfm_200135771 - PH 1 TS 000031 - 01/12/1810 15:30 - H:M:S=0000:04:47 AVG= 9.26 DLT= 3.66


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Yep, it looks like it's running...normally, it goes in blocks of four lines...you've got three already and the fourth one is a fat one so it takes a bit of time to crunch through. Then, it goes on to another set of four...three small...one large and so on.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Mine seems to be running in groups of 6.

2gfm_200135771 - PH 1 TS 000111 - 03/12/1810 07:30 - H:M:S=0000:18:19 AVG= 9.91 DLT= 3.29
2gfm_200135771 - PH 1 TS 000112 - 03/12/1810 08:00 - H:M:S=0000:18:23 AVG= 9.85 DLT= 3.36
2gfm_200135771 - PH 1 TS 000113 - 03/12/1810 08:30 - H:M:S=0000:18:26 AVG= 9.79 DLT= 3.36
2gfm_200135771 - PH 1 TS 000114 - 03/12/1810 09:00 - H:M:S=0000:18:30 AVG= 9.74 DLT= 3.90
2gfm_200135771 - PH 1 TS 000115 - 03/12/1810 09:30 - H:M:S=0000:18:33 AVG= 9.69 DLT= 3.48
2gfm_200135771 - PH 1 TS 000116 - 03/12/1810 10:00 - H:M:S=0000:19:10 AVG= 9.91 DLT=36.27


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Hrmmm..too bad I can't check since I'm at work...someone else perhaps?


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Mine is runnig in groups of 6 as well. Perhaps it has to do with the speed of the computer? My average time is similar to Macified's. Anyway, seems normal, for some.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Hrmmm..I'd almost say that it was because of multiprocessing...but, I could be wrong.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

running on my single-processor PowerBook. Boy do I ever wish my PowerBook had two processors (and twice the battery).


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Macified - I feel your pain. My Powerbook has been crunching for near 36 hours now and is only starting to approach the first trickle point. The PC in the house however has trickled twice in less then 24 hours. I guess it is because I use my Powerbook a great deal more, and even when I'm running the program it doesn't slow down what I need to do on my computer like read ehMac


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Well, I believe I finished my first trickle (geez, that makes me laugh to say it) and I am currently at 11,022 timesteps. If I want to let my computer sleep the terminal will become inactive and I'll lose my work right? How can I set up my account/terminal to pick up where I left off when I wake up my Mac?

By the way we are standing at #625, not including my trickle.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Bjornbro - If your computer goes to sleep it pauses everything that was running at the time. These processes will start right back where they were when the computer is brought back to live. That said, I found running the program made sure my computer wouldn't go to sleep. It also means that my Powerbooks' fan is on all the time, so I think I'm going to stop using it on my Powerbook eventually.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Bjornbro said:


> Well, I believe I finished my first trickle (geez, that makes me laugh to say it) and I am currently at 11,022 timesteps.


Yep! You're on the list of those who trickled...hehehe.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We are now ranked 608 in the world! C'mon folks, there must be more who can help?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Actually we should be below the 600 threshold right now - our team score is up to 22022.58, which should place us in the 585-590 range. The Top Teams page looks like it doesn't get updated regularly...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

The Doug - I think that the Top Teams page is updated every 12 or 24 hours, I'm not sure but it is periodically.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*589* right now... I think we'll hit about *575* on the next stats refresh...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Very good guess Doug. 575 it is this morning!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

And a big welcome to Macified whose machine trickled in earlier this morning!  

It's great to see that the team is still growing and that we're really crunching our way up the ranks. At the rate that we're going, I don't see why we don't have a really good shot at being the top Mac team in the world!

Personally, I think it would be even cooler if we were both the top *Mac* and *Canadian* team!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome. DeepThought is reporting 0 Project Credit though so I'm not sure how much my system really added.

Here are what I assume to be the relevant lines from the log...

CPDN Monitor got quit request...
Detaching shared memory...
2005-03-02 09:04:26 [climateprediction.net] Result 2gfm_200135771_1 exited with zero status but no 'finished' file
2005-03-02 09:04:26 [climateprediction.net] If this happens repeatedly you may need to reset the project.
2005-03-02 09:04:27 [climateprediction.net] Restarting result 2gfm_200135771_1 using hadsm3 version 4.03
Starting model in /Users/michaelschiedelwebb/Library/Application Support/Boinc Data/projects/Climateprediction.net...
Created shared memory region key = 25855
Env Used=DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH=/Users/xxxxxxxx/Library/Application Support/Boinc Data/projects/Climateprediction.net:../
Starting model ID 2gfm_200135771 Phase 1
Stack size=48.00 MB
Waiting for model startup, this may take a minute...

Is this about normal for a first "trickle"?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

According to the CP website you added in 94.52 credits which is a normal number going from past experience. I don't know what your system is reporting, though...maybe others can chime in?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*561* this morning! I'm sure we'll crack the top 500 by this time next week.

Macified, about the message you got - there is mention of it on the ClimatePrediction forums, and I've also seen a mention on the [email protected] boards. Briefly,

_"...it's actually a new feature of 4.x! the core client basically sends a "heartbeat" every 5 seconds, if apps don't receive it they can assume the boinc core client crashed and should shut down (so as not to leave "hanging & hidden" models running etc)..."_

I got that message once before. Not knowing what it meant I shut down BOINC and restarted; no problems. From what I've read it may result from a minor bug in the version of BOINC that's used for Climate Prediction distributed processing...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I see The Mayor now has 5 machines crunching away. At that rate he should be top dog, er, ah, um, mayor in short order!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Sinc - Yes, but Macs are painfully slower then PCs in doing this kind of work. The PC in my house gets 4 times the amount of BOINC work done then my Powerbook, but 1/4 of the work I'd actually want to do. Go figure.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yes Chealion, I noticed. The PC at work trickles nearly twice a day and my Macs both take slightly more than a day each to trickle. Boo.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

We're doing pretty darn well, folks - on the next stats refresh, ehMaculate Prediction should come in around 512 or 514 or so. I think we might enter the top 500 sometime this weekend...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Both models running on my G5 went to *Phase 2* this morning. 

26xx_200123348 - *PH 2* TS 002017 - 13/01/1826 00:30 - H:M:S=0273:24:33 AVG= 3.77 DLT= 0.00
26xy_200123349 - *PH 2* TS 000434 - 10/12/1825 01:00 - H:M:S=0274:09:44 AVG= 3.80 DLT=14.93


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

What does that mean???  

BTW, I can't wait to announce that we've passed the 500th ranking. I'm pretty sure that it will be this weekend!!!  But, the more people we have on board...the faster it will happen so please join up!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ironmac, re: phases - this is from the ClimatePrediction website:

_...CPDN BOINC uses 'models', which are further subdivided into phases,
trickles, and timesteps. 
A timestep represents a 1/2 hour of model time (not realtime). 
Every 10,802 timesteps your model will trickle (report), and there are 24 trickles in a phase.
When you know that a model year is 12 months of 30 days (not 365 days), 
you can work out that a phase is 15 years 1 day of model time (not realtime). 
*Each model is comprised of 3 phases*_ ...

This means that both the models I'm running at home are 1/3 done.

I'm pretty sure we'll crack the top 500 this weekend as well - maybe a new "Top 500" thread should replace this one, that was started back when ehMaculate Prediction entered the top 1000.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Ahhh..ok, thanks for clarifying that!  My machine is still oh PH 1 but there was some sort of weird model incident where it was not crunching for two days.  

We've still got a few members who have joined up but whose machines have not trickled in yet so we should get a good boost from those. ehMaculate Prediction has made excellent progress since it started just over a month ago!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*505*


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I have found that I can edit the title of this thread...but should we start a new one when it hits 500? or just change the title? It's nice to have dilemmas such as this.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

IronMac said:


> ...but should we start a new one when it hits 500?


Maybe just change the title; let's keep this thread going instead of starting a new one.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

IronMac said:


> I have found that I can edit the title of this thread...but should we start a new one when it hits 500? or just change the title? It's nice to have dilemmas such as this.


Start a new thread!!! Let's get people hyped and make "ehMaculate Prediction" the #1 Canadian team. We can do this people. You won't notice a performance hit, so what the hell, your computers are on anyway.

ehMax has even set up an official webpage for us here.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The very same thing can be accomplished by renaming the thread. That way we save all the important "help to get started" directions herein.

If you want to get people hyped, start a new thread inviting more members to join, show them the stats and post a link to this thread.

Sheesh, think about this for a moment folks.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

*ClimatePrediction installer*

Hi team members and member wannabes!

Although we have listed detailed instructions on how to participate on the ehMaculate Prediction team, I fear they are still scaring people off. For the uninitiated it looks daunting. For the initiated it looks like work.

To lower the bar and encourage new members I wrote a BOINC installer applescript* [pops open in a new Script Editor window]. Anyone running OS 10.2 and higher (I think) can use it. Click the link, click the pretty "Run" button and you're off!

The script will launch a new user to the online ClimatePrediction.net account sign-up if needed. It can then automatically download and install BOINC. All the user needs to do is enter the URL and account number information (emailed to them from ClimatePrediction.net) in the Terminal when prompted.

The script also doubles as a BOINC launcher. But note this works by assuming you are using the Desktop/Climate folder set up. A small tweak of the script can modify it to work with other configurations.

*_Provided as is, use at your own risk. That being said, the script contains no dangerous code._


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

*We're on the cusp!!!*

Everyone, we're at ranking *501* as of 5:16 am EST!!!

Thanks Sinjin for the script!!!

I think I may simply rename this thread once we're past the 500 mark...which means I should be back here within an hour or two.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

*Ding Ding Ding!!!*

Well, we're at *500*!!! 

http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/top_teams.php?sort_by=total_credit&offset=480


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

If you haven't noticed, we're *also* at 501 - take a look a.s.a.p. as this will probably get fixed on the next refresh of team stats.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

LOL!!! That's one flakey system...sheesh! But, get this...I think that our 500th team stats hasn't been refreshed anyways.  

In any case, we're doing real good!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just checked and nearly 6 hours later we are still 500 and 501. Go figure!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i just added my mom's pc in enzeeland. hopefully it can beat my ibook's sorry times...

GO TEAM!!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks autopilot! 

We are now ranked 493 in the world!!!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

ok, the windows version is a tad different from the mac. the thing is working but it says there is no work to be done:



> climateprediction.net - 2005-03-07 17:08:38 - No work from project
> climateprediction.net - 2005-03-07 17:08:38 - Deferring communication with project for 1 hours, 44 minutes, and 20 seconds
> --- - 2005-03-07 17:08:53 - Insufficient work; requesting more
> climateprediction.net - 2005-03-07 17:08:53 - Requesting 17280 seconds of work
> ...


what to do??


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*489* this morning, folks - well done!  

Autopilot, I'm not sure what your message means, exactly. I had something similar happen on my WinXP machine at work however it only happened once right at the beginning, then the BOINC client settled down and has been running okay ever since.

Did you try poking around on the discussion forums on the ClimatePrediction website? Bonne chance, la...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

autopilot, my PC at work did the same thing, then like Doug's settled in and has been working ever since.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Unfortunately, I'm down to 1 machine that I can only use part time for awhile.  But way to go team!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Unfortunately, I'm down to 1 machine that I can only use part time for awhile.  But way to go team!


Hey Mr. Mayor, every little bit helps!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I can't even find the team in the standings this morning.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Their team stats page is quite screwy, isn't it? Much earlier this morning we were still at 489, now we're not there at all. But I bet we'll come in around 465-468 on the next refresh...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Their team stats page is quite screwy, isn't it?


Yep...it's a real weird system...all I know is that the team is still working away at crunching upwards and upwards.  

I suspect that we will soon be the top Mac team but not sure if we will ever be the top Canadian team.  We need more people and computers!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

IronMac said:


> Yep...it's a real weird system...all I know is that the team is still working away at crunching upwards and upwards.
> 
> I suspect that we will soon be the top Mac team but not sure if we will ever be the top Canadian team.  We need more people and computers!!!


C'mon folks, there must be more of you who can help us out. Be nice for ehMac to be near the top!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*462*


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I turned off everything including the screensaver ( just turned the monitors off) and was chugging away overnite at 92-93% of processor use.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Hrmmm...that's interesting...I may try that... 

Wow! MacDoc...what are you running the client on? I just had a glance right now at the team stats and your system trickled in with a Recent Average Credit of 207.16!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

G5 1.8 single with lots of RAM BUT that was a result of letting the unit run wide open with nothing eles going and no screen saver - I just turned the monitors off and let it run all night.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> ...G5 1.8 single with lots of RAM...


Hmmm... I wonder how my G5 dualie would do if I installed more memory. I think I'll visit our computer store this morning.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*A Wee Bit Off Topic, But...*

What the heck, I'm throwing a bit of extra RAM in my dualie. This is what I wanted to do when I first got my dual G5 back in October 1993 (!) - but back then a 2 x 256 Kingston kit for the G5 was going for about $450 at our campus computer store. This morning I was glad to see that the price for the same order is down to $179 before tax. What a difference 18 months makes, _eh?_

And BTW... they had a Mac Mini on display. First time I'd seen one in person - boy oh boy it's *nice*!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Right after your earlier comment about wondering how fast your system would run with an upgrade I went over to the Classifieds to find this guy who was selling two 512 Meg chips...but he seems to have disappeared...only one guy left selling a 512 Meg chip at $80 now. 

My finances are very tight this month...so, I may or may not pull the trigger on upgrading the memory on my G4...especially for CP crunching.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Like, now we're at 451, eh?*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Onward and upward, ladies and gents!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Good News I added one of the servers here at work to the project but it will only crunch between 5pm and 8am. 

Laterz


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I've always wondered how a server would perform for this sort of thing...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

...and... with a tilt of the hat to Sinjin's efforts on the AppleScript, today on VersionTracker appeared a BOINC GUI


M


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I kicked in a couple of DP MDDs - should boost the crunch - actually we like to test machines overnite and with that script it's 2 minutes to full processor crunch - good test - good cause. ;clap:


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> ...and... with a tilt of the hat to Sinjin's efforts on the AppleScript, today on VersionTracker appeared a BOINC GUI
> 
> 
> M


Ha! Well there ya go. I guess it was only a matter of time. In this case, 1 day!

This is pretty cool, should get more people involved. I'll add it to my intall thread.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just think of the impact if we could double the size of the team. I still find it hard to believe only 14 of us, out of thousands of members, have responded. I am going to try and talk a few folks into helping us out.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

SINC said:


> Just think of the impact if we could double the size of the team. I still find it hard to believe only 14 of us, out of thousands of members, have responded. I am going to try and talk a few folks into helping us out.


14 users but between the 14 of us there are 27 computers crunching away that is not bad at all. 

We Need More Power!!!!

Laterz


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

How long typically before a segment is completed and the results updated??

Do multiple computer chew on the same segment or seperate ones.

I find navigating the Climate site a tad unintuitive.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> How long typically before a segment is completed and the results updated??


I find my computers trickle in at least once every 24 hours



> Do multiple computer chew on the same segment or seperate ones.


Nope each computer chews on it's own model, it can take around 300-500 hours to complete a full model.



> I find navigating the Climate site a tad unintuitive.


Yeah me too, what I do now is have my own and the team pages bookmarked so I don't have to navigate there site, the only thing that I can't have bookmarked is our spot on the team pages and that is only bacause we keep going higher on the list. 

Hope that helped answer your questions.

Laterz


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> How long typically before a segment is completed and the results updated??
> 
> Do multiple computer chew on the same segment or seperate ones.
> 
> I find navigating the Climate site a tad unintuitive.


The answer to the first question seems to be "it all depends". It depends on your machine (and whether or not the screensaver and other programs are working), it depends on whether or not there is no miscommunication between your computer and CP (my G4 didn't crunch for two days because of some sort of hiccup...which I still have no clue about!) and it depends on the CP server which seems random in how often it updates results. 

As for multiple computers...if your machine is a dual-processor it will work on two models...not on one. (I could be wrong here but I'm sure someone will correct me!  ). If you add in a whole slew of machines and they are all single-processor models, they will all be working on their own individual models...even though they are on one account (your's).


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Grrr...must type faster!!!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> Just think of the impact if we could double the size of the team. I still find it hard to believe only 14 of us, out of thousands of members, have responded. I am going to try and talk a few folks into helping us out.


I think that we are doing pretty well...the team was only set up six weeks ago and we are still bringing people on board. There are over *4000* ehMacers and I would be happy if even 2 percent sign up.  

That's not to say that I wouldn't welcome a whole LOT more!!!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I think that within a month we should be overtaking some names that we all recognize...the first big one that I can see is Team Alienware.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I added another PC (Athlon 1.42Ghz) at work this morning - with permission of course.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

If a segment is not completed does it die on the computer as both secondary machines show no contact with the climate server ;(


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

We're up to #428 

Laterz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

We'll probably come in around 420 on the next refresh... maybe as high as 415.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I just noticed that we're up to 20 members 

Laterz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

What did I say?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

LOL!! The Doug!!!

As for the member count, It says that we're up to 20 members but quite a few have yet to trickle in and autopilot has somehow registered twice. So, we're really up to 19 members with five MIA at the moment.

We need more folks!!!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Yep, ehMaculate Prediction is at 415 right now. 

And later today, when my G5 trickles data again, my own _total credit_ will crack the 10,000 mark. Heh heh.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Team ehMaculate Prediction is at 398 - we're in the top 400 now!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

A couple of hours ago I couldn't find us on the rankings ... flakey system...but it's great to hear that we've topped the four hundred barrier!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I wanna add a second computer (900mhz G3 iBook) to my account. How is this done?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Rats...I just did that less than two weeks ago but I can't remember!!!  

But, it was dead easy if that is any consolation.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

It's just a matter of doing the BOINC installation on the second computer, then attaching to the Climateprediction project using exactly the same account info & URL as you did for your first computer. Your iBook will get set up as a second computer on your Climateprediction account as soon as it talks to the Climateprediction system and receives a model file to munch away on...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Can anyone tell me why since installing the BOINC menubar my Powerbook will never receive any work? It's been about 5 days now, and it keeps deferring communication for an hour. Rinse and repeat. My PC is still going strong but my Powerbook has been down and out for quite a while.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Chealion said:


> Can anyone tell me why since installing the BOINC menubar my Powerbook will never receive any work? It's been about 5 days now, and it keeps deferring communication for an hour. Rinse and repeat. My PC is still going strong but my Powerbook has been down and out for quite a while.


Email the developer perhaps? I know that my G4 once went four days without any sort of work coming down to it.  But, I did not have the menubar.

Alternatively, you can get rid of the BOINC menubar to see if that does the trick.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Chealion said:


> Can anyone tell me why since installing the BOINC menubar my Powerbook will never receive any work? It's been about 5 days now, and it keeps deferring communication for an hour. Rinse and repeat. My PC is still going strong but my Powerbook has been down and out for quite a while.


Dunno, here are a couple of thoughts:

- Maybe the BOINC menubar just doesn't work properly - try running the BOINC client for a while using Terminal instead, and see what happens. 

- It could have something to do with how your prefs for your Powerbook are set on the Climateprediction website. If you have the BOINC client set to interrupt its work when you're using the computer, and you're on the machine when it's ready to call the mothership, maybe the BOINC client will defer again because its work is suspended?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Is anyone else who's running the BOINC client on Windows getting this error message this morning? Looks like it's at the other end, not on my PC:


climateprediction.net - 2005-03-15 08:49:33 - Sending request to scheduler: http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc_cgi/cgi
climateprediction.net - 2005-03-15 08:49:38 - Scheduler RPC to http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc_cgi/cgi succeeded
climateprediction.net - 2005-03-15 08:49:38 - SCHEDULER_REPLY:arse(): bad first tag Content-type: text/plain
climateprediction.net - 2005-03-15 08:49:38 - Can't parse scheduler reply
climateprediction.net - 2005-03-15 08:49:38 - Deferring communication with project for 1 minutes and 55 seconds


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Re: the above, it _was_ a problem at the other end - there are a few posts on their message boards from other members having the same problem. Seems to have been corrected, as my WinXP machine finally trickled data a few minutes ago...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Man, in just two days we've jumped up to *360* on the rankings!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

One of the two models running on my G5 is entering Phase 3 (the final one) right now, and the other will enter it later tonight. When the first one entered the final phase, I saw some text appear that I'd not noticed before - it's in bold below:

26xy_200123349 - PH 2 TS 255863 - 21/09/1840 11:30 - H:M:S=0542:53:12 AVG= 3.79 DLT= 1.41
26xy_200123349 - PH 2 TS 255865 - 21/09/1840 12:30 - H:M:S=0542:53:14 AVG= 3.79 DLT= 1.17
*Calculating global means for files .pg|.x2|.nc
Calculating regional means for .pg|.x2|.nc*
26xy_200123349 - PH 2 TS 255866 - 21/09/1840 13:00 - H:M:S=0542:53:28 AVG= 3.79 DLT=14.51
26xy_200123349 - PH 2 TS 255867 - 21/09/1840 13:30 - H:M:S=0542:53:29 AVG= 3.79 DLT= 0.83
26xy_200123349 - PH 2 TS 255870 - 21/09/1840 15:00 - H:M:S=0542:53:34 AVG= 3.79 DLT= 1.46
26xy_200123349 - PH 2 TS 255871 - 21/09/1840 15:30 - H:M:S=0542:53:34 AVG= 3.79 DLT= 0.86
*In startup_phase (part 3 of 3)
Post-processing successful!
Starting model ID 26xx_200123348 Phase 3*
Waiting for model startup, this may take a minute...
Stack size=48.00 MB
26xx_200123348 - PH 3 TS 000001 - 01/12/2050 00:30 - H:M:S=0539:39:06 AVG= 3.75 DLT=-7680.62
26xy_200123349 - PH 2 TS 255872 - 21/09/1840 16:00 - H:M:S=0542:53:49 AVG= 3.79 DLT=14.81
26xy_200123349 - PH 2 TS 255873 - 21/09/1840 16:30 - H:M:S=0542:53:51 AVG= 3.79 DLT= 1.81
26xy_200123349 - PH 2 TS 255875 - 21/09/1840 17:30 - H:M:S=0542:53:54 AVG= 3.79 DLT= 1.29
26xy_200123349 - PH 2 TS 255876 - 21/09/1840 18:00 - H:M:S=0542:53:55 AVG= 3.79 DLT= 0.96
26xy_200123349 - PH 2 TS 255877 - 21/09/1840 18:30 - H:M:S=0542:53:57 AVG= 3.79 DLT= 1.95
26xx_200123348 - PH 3 TS 000003 - 01/12/2050 01:30 - H:M:S=0539:39:22 AVG= 3.75 DLT= 7.95
26xx_200123348 - PH 3 TS 000004 - 01/12/2050 02:00 - H:M:S=0539:39:23 AVG= 3.75 DLT= 1.26

I don't know what it means (and finding useful info about it on the Climateprediction website will probably be difficult) but it's still nice to know that one of my models is in the home stretch, with the other to follow soon...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Show-off!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Same here I just noticed that one of my comps has 134 hours to go on it's model 

Also am I the only one that can't get into the team page on http://www.climateprediction.net/ all I get is the following line.
can't read ../cache/98/team_display.php_teamid%3D1661%26sort_by%3Dtotal_credit%26offset%3D0; lastmod 1111060156

Laterz


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I seem to be able to get on the page fine...and I'm not logged in here from work.

http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/team_display.php?teamid=1661


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

K_OS said:


> Also am I the only one that can't get into the team page


Actually K_OS, I just got the same error message a moment ago. Methinks the Climateprediction people have server problems...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok, I just got this:

can't read ../cache/98/team_display.php_teamid%3D1661%26sort_by%3Dtotal_credit%26offset%3D0; lastmod 1111069496

Flakey system!!!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Up and running now, we're up to #353 

Laterz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

K_OS said:


> Up and running now, we're up to #353 )


Make that 345.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

The Doug said:


> Make that 345.


I stand corrected 

Laterz


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

<p><a href="http://ehmaculate.ehmac.ca/"><img src="http://torontominiclub.com/ehMaculate_Bull.jpg" alt="" height="160" width="401" border="0"></a></p>


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Holy Toledo!      

That is some signature!!!

Wait a sec...can you replace Jack Bull with a Canadian beaver?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

<p><a href="http://ehmaculate.ehmac.ca/"><img src="http://torontominiclub.com/ehMaculate_Beaver.jpg" alt="" height="160" width="401" border="0"></a></p>


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

niceeee!

but i can't find you in ANY position( didn't looked beyond 200)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Check again later; our team will probably be ranked < 340 next time fully refreshed stats data appears on the website.

We've noticed that teams sometimes disappear from the ranking page entirely; I don't know why exactly but it could be because a stats refresh is in-progress. Or it could just be because their system is screwy.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Thumbs up for K_OS!!!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

*I'm utterly disgusted...*

...at the performance of my two Macs (MDD G4 Dualie, G3 iBook) compared to my piece 'o crap PCs. How is it that my tricked out Dualie gets its ass whooped by my three year old, Future Shop deal-of-the-week, Celeron based, bare-bones HP? Could it be the "megahertz myth" has some truth after all? Check it out:

- MDD G4 1.25ghz Dualie, maxed out with 2gb RAM, huge 2mb L3 cache: RAC 133.72
- HP Pavilion 1.8hz (single) Celeron, wimpy 256mb RAM, NO L3 cache: RAC 155.37

I don't know why I should even waste my Dualie's precious time and energy.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Bjornbro, you may want to check out this thread from a couple of days ago:

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=24716

And, yeah, I am a bit disappointed that my Thinkpad T20 (4 years old) is crunching faster than my G4 933 (3 years old). 

But, every little bit helps and since both systems are on all the time, it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

There _are_ Mac-optimised versions of BOINC, apparently. Look here.

To download, hold down the Option key, then click the appropriate link otherwise the file will open as on-screen gibberish in Safari.

Here is a discussion thread about these optimised versions, which I've not read right through yet. Much of the techno-talk is either over my head, or something I don't want to get involved with on a lazy Saturday morning.

I downloaded the G5 version and if I'm feeling courageous, I may give it a whirl later. But then again, I may not as I'm worried about somehow screwing up my two Phase 3 models.

Anyone else want to give it a go and report back?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Doug, since my G4 Powerbook is very slow, I will download the G4 version and give it a go. I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, I downloaded it but am now back to the same original problem in that I cannot open the file to install it. I did try inserting G4 in the last command line of the restart procedure to match the download file name, but got "command not recognized". Ideas anyone?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

No go here either. I downloaded the file but when I click on it to decompress, all I get is a generic _blank page_ icon on my desktop. I'm not going to futz around with it. 

I guess some more web searches are necessary - though the optimised files can be downloaded it's a pity that clear, simple instructions aren't readily available to tell people how to use them.

I think I'll let the two Phase 3 models finish on my G5 and once they're done (probably before next weekend), _then_ I'll monkey around and try to get the G5-optimised version of BOINC up and running.

Unless of course one or more of our resident UNIX/Terminal gurus can lend some advice on this...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Woot!*

Snowin's computer has trickled in!

And ehMaculate Prediction is up to 21 members. Great stuff.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the team, Snowin! 

We're up to a ranking of 309!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> Snowin's computer has trickled in!
> 
> And ehMaculate Prediction is up to 21 members. Great stuff.


Excuse me if I don't understand the 21 member thing, but I only see 15 in the list.

Am I missing something?


----------



## snowin (Sep 5, 2001)

Heh heh...thanks for the welcome 

I've got a couple machines running on it now...since they're both on all the time anyways.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> Excuse me if I don't understand the 21 member thing, but I only see 15 in the list.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Nah, you're not missing a thing. The CP system is a bit flakey...we have 15 people whose machines have trickled in but we have a few more who have signed up and whose machines have not trickled in. And, autopilot seems to have registered twice...I don't dare clear out her extra email address in case it's linked to the other one (they're one and the same...go figure).


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

According to the team page we're up to 22 members whoever that is *Welcome to the team*, we're at #301, we're almost in the top 300 

Laterz 

Also if anybody wants to use the John Bull/Beaver Banners they are welcome to them.

<p><a href="http://ehmaculate.ehmac.ca/"><img src="http://torontominiclub.com/ehMaculate_Beaver.jpg" alt="" height="160" width="401" border="0"></a></p>


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

IronMac said:


> And, autopilot seems to have registered twice...I don't dare clear out her extra email address in case it's linked to the other one (they're one and the same...go figure).


i think i registered twice by accident when i was setting it up and really not understanding how to get the program running.  i think...............


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

oh, and by the way: we're now at #301!!!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome back, autopilot! Or are you back???


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

#296 

Keep up the good work everyone.

although from here on from looking at other teams averages we're going to climb a bit slower than we have so far.

Laterz 

<p><a href="http://ehmaculate.ehmac.ca/"><img src="http://torontominiclub.com/ehMaculate_Beaver.jpg" alt="" height="160" width="401" border="0"></a></p>


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

the real challenge will be to get into top 100.
tough


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

gastonbuffet said:


> the real challenge will be to get into top 100.
> tough


Yep...there's very strong competition at that level. We've done extraordinarily well so far but we need more people to sign up and start crunching!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Both my eMac and PC have entered Phase 2 with the Powerbook scheduled to do so today or tomorrow.

Interesting to note that if you call up your latest trickle information and click on the "Result ID" column that I am currently cracking information dating from the years 1811 to 1825. You can view all your submitted results and see just what it is we are doing.

Fascinating stuff.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

no, i'm not back yet... will leave for the airport this evening and should be back in toronto about 11pm friday night.

haha, TOTALLY missed K_OS's posts directly above mine about being in 301. whoops!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

A big welcome to RicktheChemist whose machine trickled in earlier this morning!!! 

With more people and machines we're now up to *#284*!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Changed to the G5 optimized boin - seesm faster - we'll see the results - still can't get the second computer to "phone home" ;( but I can hardly complain about the G5 results.


----------



## mikelr (Sep 6, 2004)

Is our team page down??
Because I can't get on.

Team Site


EDIT: My eMac is still trickling away


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Me neither. Tried all morning and nada.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Their servers are down or something. Most of the Climateprediction website isn't responding - and neither are their schedulers. Ergo, no data trickling for the moment.

MacDoc - how did you get the optimized version of BOINC running? 

Both models on my G5 are in the last day (or so) of processing. I will let them send their last results back and after that, I'll delve into getting the optimized BOINC to work.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I dropped the boinc_4.19_ppcG5 into my climate folder and just changed the script to show the g5 as the property - I assume that will run the G5 version instead of the Darwin

Not 100% sure until I see some results

Perhaps Sinjin or another scripter can make sure that is correct.

BTW I can get in the site easily only the MyClimate hangs when I try for results for team or individual.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I tried the same thing with the G4 download, but the Terminal says "command not recognized" when I change the script.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

*Finally!!!*

CP's servers are back up!!! 

And we're now ranked #283!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

IronMac said:


> CP's servers are back up!!!


About _bloody time!_

With the server outage, the two models on my G5 at home haven't trickled since the 27th - and in fact they both finished running yesterday. They each created about a dozen .zip files to be returned to the mothership. 

Not knowing if the server problems would be fixed today or not, I've left my G5 off for the day. Anyway when I get home tonight I'll crank 'er up again, restart BOINC, let it trickle its results going back to Saturday, and watch the final results get uploaded. If new models are sent to my G5 I'll try running them with the optimised version of BOINC...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> If new models are sent to my G5 I'll try running them with the optimised version of BOINC...


 If you figure out how, please let us know, I would like to try the same thing with my G4s.

I shut down my poor little 12" Powerbook for a day to give it a rest. Darn that thing gets hot crunching 24/7.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Uh...*

Well, BOINC connected. 

My G5 hasn't received new models yet; there's a Terminal message saying, "No work available". I might hunt around on the Climateprediction website to see if others have received the same message. My BOINC client is going to phone home again in an hour. I'll be watching.

Unfortunately, the results that my G5 uploaded seem to say that my models finished with an error. This text is now on my CP webpage:

<core_client_version>4.19</core_client_version>
<message>process got signal 10
</message>
<active_task_state>3</active_task_state>
<signal>10</signal>
<stderr_txt>
No heartbeat from core client - exiting
zip warning: Too many open files
zip warning: could not open for reading: 26xyba.ph34c10.x2.nc
zip warning: zip file empty
zip I/O error: Too many open files

zip error: Temporary file failure (zipRBEr8)

</stderr_txt>


I don't know if it can be fixed - again, I'll hunt around on the CP discussion boards for clues. I'll likely post something about it on the CP boards.

On a strange, and much brighter note - now, I don't know if this is an erroneous result or not... but my total credits on the ehMaculate Prediction team page are *36668.72* as I write this post. 

*WTF?* 

Do you get a big bonus when models finish and the results get uploaded or something? I'm off to the CP discussion boards to check out the threads. I could swear I saw someone's comment this morning, that he was getting double-credited in error (eventually the CP server cleaned up the problem during some maintenance sweep or whatever).

Anyway, when I do get new models I'll give the optimised BOINC a shot...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I think that the CP server is still a bit flakey...team members' rankings have gone up and down depending on when I refresh. It might be a couple of days before things settle down.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Yep, my total credits have been adjusted downwards. Oh well. 

I wanted to post questions on the CP boards. You have to register on the boards separately from your model-crunching account. So I registered, and got the usual screen saying that I'd be e-mailed my account activation info. That was about three hours ago... and no e-mail has been received yet.

Flakey indeed.

I was poking around and found this interesting quote re: optimised BOINC:

*
> Team MacNN has a G5 optimized client at:
> 
> http://members.dslextreme.com/~readerforum/forum_team/boinc.html
>

Hi!

The only thing you get there is a G5 optimized boinc client, which doesn't speed up your model at all, since boinc's job is to download model data and appropriate model software for your platform, upload the results and do some other things that have no influence on how fast your computer will be crunching your work units.

The actual computations are all performed by the model software (hadsm3), not by boinc itself. What you want is a G5 optimized hadsm3 version and I don't know if that's available. 
*

It's disappointing, but it sounds about right to this layman.

STILL no new work available from CP. My G5 has dialed in three times this evening, but no news...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

My G5 _finally_ received two new model files this morning, and is munching on them right now.

I tried the optimised BOINC. As MacDoc suggested, drop your optimised BOINC file into your Climate folder. To start it, type in,

./boinc_4.19_ppcG5

...And hit return. The optimised client will launch in the same way as the regular, bloated version. Your filename will of course differ slightly, depending on what machine you're running.

I let the optimised version run for a few minutes, and watched its progress. Unfortunately, I did not notice *any* difference in the number of seconds it takes to complete a timeslice. This seems to agree with what is said in the text quoted in my previous reply here.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

We are now ranked #266 in the world! We even beat out the "Mother Ship", Apple Computer, Inc (well I assume they're the one and only  ).


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Bjornbro - Unfortunately they are not. It is just a group of Mac fans. Well small group of Mac fans anyway.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I think that the team founder there is an Apple employee. Our team is still growing which is great but quite a few have not trickled in.


----------



## mikelr (Sep 6, 2004)

I Joined and I always leave is on.
How long does it take for it to start trickling??


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

mikelr said:


> I Joined and I always leave is on.
> How long does it take for it to start trickling??


Heya mikel, that depends on your machine and the model downloaded. Mine (a G4 933) took at least a day before it first started trickling in.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mikelr said:


> I Joined and I always leave is on.
> How long does it take for it to start trickling??


My 1 Ghz Powerbook trickles once every day and a half or so. My 1.25 Ghz eMac trickles once a day and my 2 Ghz PC trickles three time in two days.

Hope that helps you depending on the speed of your machine.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

How long a Climateprediction model will take to run on your computer will largely depend on the speed & configuration of your machine, and how you have your prefs set up on the CP website. However there seems to be a bit of variability between peoples' models e.g. some models are naturally a bit slower to run than others.

Each model is broken into three processing phases. During each phase, your machine will trickle data back to the CP server when the timeslice/timestep reaches a multiple of 10,802. 

Each phase ends after the 259,248th timeslice is completed (e.g. 10,802 x 24 data trickles). When your model completes Phase 1 (at timeslice 259,248) it will automatically move on to Phase 2, where the timeslice count will start again at zero. Ditto for Phase 2 completion and the beginning of Phase 3.

Once Phase 3 reaches timeslice 259,248 the model is finished running. It will automatically wrap up processing and prepare a series of .zip files (around a dozen of them, if I recall correctly) that will be returned to the Climateprediction servers. I think the combined size of the final files will be around 6 megabytes. 

My G5 recently completed two models however there was a problem of some kind with one of the zip files for each model, and both of them are considered by the CP system to have finished in error. How's that for disappointing! 

I will have to do some searches on the CP discussion boards again because I remember seeing someone mention that the Mac BOINC client sometimes has a problem with the creation of the .zip files. Even though the model itself may have run error-free from start to finish, BOINC can screw the whole thing up at the end by producing a bad .zip file. Anyway, don't quote me on this (yet) as I still have to go back and find where this particular error was mentioned.


----------



## mikelr (Sep 6, 2004)

Never mind i trickled in today.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the team, mikelr!  

We are now at #257! We have beaten over the last day the following teams:

HP
Sun Microsystems
Linux and UNIX
and Israel!

We're now going up against some really organized model crunchers!!! Please, if you've joined up, trickle in..and, if you haven't joined, please join up!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i should trickle in again shortly... i'm at 53539 and the next trickle is at 54010, so it should be tonight.

that should move us up again


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'll have a speed bump later tonight ongoing moving to a dp 1.8 G5 from the single 1.8 - will interesting to see the diff........that is if it doesn't sell out from under me - geez is it busy 

So it seems it reports the seperate processors so my average is down a bit but my frequency of completed results is way up. 3 times today already with hours still to go.

Staff want the database Mac left on so I'll try and get that running as well.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

After much consideration, today I shut down my 12" Al Powerbook and removed it from the program.

It has now run for over a month 24/7 and the fan is running full tilt all the time. I just think it is much too hard on the laptop when I can hardly touch the top of it over the processor due to the heat it generates.

I will keep the other two machines up and running, and will add yet another PC to replace it in the near future.

I just can't see burning up a $2500 machine when it won't cool to my liking.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

That's totally understandable, SINC. My T20 is also working its fan all the time and I am wondering what will happen when the summer heatwaves hit Toronto.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah does not make sense Sinc - I just added a 1.2 G4 snce the guys want the database 24/7 and hope to add my daughter's mini to the mix.

••

Damn server down again and I was on a ROLL


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

@%^$##$% Climateprediction servers aren't responding this @#%#^&^% morning.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Man, it's like they don't have anyone looking after the system on the weekends!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

And I've got to trickle _so bad!_


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

The Doug said:


> And I've got to trickle _so bad!_


Too much info!!!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Okay, I think Icreated an account, joined the correct group, installed the SW and am running on two Win2k machines. 1.6G laptop and 2.8G desktop.

Would like to add my Dual 1.25G MDD to the mix but it's running OS 10.2.8. Possible or must I jump up to Panther?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Try it at 10.2.8 and see what happens. The best thing about all of this is that if you make a mistake...you can always start over again.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

At least it seems to pick up the data okay - the dualie is sure cookin along. :clap:

Comin to getja BJ ....... Sinc then you're next -  Powah counts.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> At least it seems to pick up the data okay - the dualie is sure cookin along. :clap:
> 
> Comin to getja BJ ....... Sinc then you're next -  Powah counts.


Maybe, but don't count on it. I still have a trick or two up my sweater!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Man, MacDoc...you've got one computer (the dualie I guess) and it's trickled in *six* times already today!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> I still have a trick or two up my sweater!


That trick had better be a 3.2 GHz Pentium IV! LOL!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ahh love a challenge


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

*sigh* Sold my iBook, so I'm minus one computer (for now  ) How do I remove the old 'Book from my list of computers?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Bet I'll overtake SINC before you, MacDoc (throws down gauntlet  ).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ah - competition :clap: - the lowly office Mac finally contributed a measly 94 but the G5 just keeps rockin along chunkin out 250 every few hours. 3692.6 million ops/sec

With BJ down a box I should just about catch you today.!!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc, how much RAM is in your G5?

ehMaculate Conception is gaining on Team Alienware... we're just a couple of places behind them. I wouldn't be surprised if we passed them later today.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

2 gigs.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

rhino is in with my laptop kicking in already. Fired up the desktop this morning and hope to see results from there by end of day. The Dual G4 is still firing up and between Boinc Menubar (thanks, Chealion) and/or the Terminal, it should be in the Ehmaculate Prediction Mix soon.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the team, rhino! 

It's great to see that the team is still growing but we can always do with more members! As I said before, we're going to face some pretty tough opponents as we advance up the ranks and it's going to be a much tougher slog from here on in.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Welcome aboard rhino. Thanks for the helping hand.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

the G5 trickle monsterS eating data chunks

*7939.47*....!!! Comin' to get ya Sinc. 

•••••

BTW it's kinda hard to find that KISS script that SinJin did. Can someone put into a signature link or??????

Maybe with the new MenuBoinc a redo of the instructions is worth considering.

I also think people should NOT do this on laptops - it's hard on both drive and processor and fan and Powersupply board for those machines. Dualie anything is real worthwhile.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Team Alienware has gone down! 

We're now up to *#238* on the rankings.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Much to staff disgust I've got a second G5 dualie occupying bench space in the cause. 

Have to settle for a long haul in 3rd spot I guess. Time to recruit - get us into the top 200 anyway.....lets see who's got a buncha G5s.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> I also think people should NOT do this on laptops - it's hard on both drive and processor and fan and Powersupply board for those machines. Dualie anything is real worthwhile.


I'll 2nd that when I started on this worthwhile cause I had my work iBook chuging away and at the 4 day mark without even trickling in I pulled the plug.

Laterz


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

K_OS - Not to mention it turns on the fan. I hate when my fan comes on, it disturbs my silent computing.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That is why I shut down my Powerbook.

Only problem now is no matter what I do, if I use the PB for more than 5 minutes, the fan comes on.

Never used to do that.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

ANOTHER victim of global warming. ;( 

A sacrificial offering on the rocky road to human enlightment.  

Sinc try setting the processor speed down in Energy saver and see if that helps.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

My little T20 chugging its heart out is the only thing keeping me at a respectable ranking!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

If anyone doubted the G5 processing ability this kind of activity sure lays that to rest. Man do they crunch/ :clap: and all without a hiccup while I do my regular work. 8500 in one month and the second G5 has only been on for about 3 days of that. Much of the month was on the single as well.

BOINC is very good, completely unobtrusive.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> BOINC is very good, completely unobtrusive.


Even though I hated the idea of running a command-line client when I first joined the project, I have to agree with you. It is unobtrusive, and the processors in my G5 are actually running about 20 degrees F. cooler than when I was running the classic-version Setihome (which I abandoned in favour of CP). 

My only disappointment so far came when the first two models that my G5 finished got ruined by an error of some kind in the BOINC client as it was preparing the .zip files to be returned to the University of Oxford. I really hope I won't see the same thing happen when the two in-progress models on my G5 finish running (10 days' time probably). FWIW, this morning my PC at work finished its first model and returned the result files without any errors.

Anyway, ehMaculate Prediction is now at position *230*. The going is tougher now, but our team is clearly still cookin'!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I tell you I find my G5 "smoother" when BOINC is running almost as if there is a rationalizing of pipeline flow - super stable - not sure what that effect is tho it could be I'm keeping other processor intensive tasks truned off so i amy be getting that benefit of closing off apps more frequently.
Anyways - fun in a good cause - one I'm very concerned about.....and it sure shows off the G5.

I agree SETI was very buggy.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My son used my eMac to burn some music back on the 6th and somehow managed to shut down the BOINC program. I did not notice it until this morning, so I lost three days production. Drat!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> I also think people should NOT do this on laptops - it's hard on both drive and processor and fan and Powersupply board for those machines. Dualie anything is real worthwhile.


oh, NOW you tell me???  

oh well, my ibook and i are committed now.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hey 5 figures :clap: *10018*.....now who's next 

Hmm there's another 1.8 dualie to set up - maybe I'll steal a few cycles there too. 

Still need that easy script link.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

as of this morning, we're at 222!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I added another g5 dualie for the day  should chunk a bit more get us into the top 200 soon


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc, through using Hardware Monitor I've noticed that there is a few degrees difference between the two processors in my G5 while running BOINC:

Main Logic Board Backside 111.0°F/ 43.9°C 
*CPU A Die Temperature 117.1°F/ 47.3°C* 
Processor Card A Ambient 110.8°F/ 43.8°C 
*CPU B Die Temperature 113.7°F/ 45.4°C* 
Processor Card B Ambient 109.4°F/ 43.0°C 
Drive Bay 79.7°F/ 26.5°C 
Main Logic Board Air Inlet 79.9°F/ 26.6°C 
Main Logic Board Ambient 93.2°F/ 34.0°C 
SMART Disk ST3160023AS (3JS179KM) 100.4°F/ 38.0°C
Memory Controller Heatsink 128.1°F/ 53.4°C

Have you checked the temps. on yours? I'm not concerned that my beast is running hot (I've seen _much_ higher temps. with Seti running), but the difference in temperature between the two CPUs puzzles me a bit.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've seen disparity as high as 5 degrees on one machine. I think it's well within spec.
BOINC sure shows off the processing on the G5,


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi all, been away for some time, still not back home but checking in to see the score.

WELL DONE! 

Noticed a link to the KISS script was asked for:

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=24522

I imagine there may be newer versions of BOINC out by now. Will update the script later if needed.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

*Sinjin / Iron Mac - why not add the script to the first post on this thread and replace the outdated instructions there. Then it's easy to find as this thread is sticky.*

I'm setting up some FW drives so I can always have any spare G5s firing away. 

How do I eliminate computers as they come and go???
Right now I am showing 5 but only have 4 in play an most times will have only 3.

This is an excellent burn in for machines as it runs the processors wide open - we'll incorporate it in the usual 24 hour testing we do of machines going out. :clap:

Had a good run the past few days...very impressed with the processing of the G5s.....seems a 1.8 G5 can process about 3 times that of a 1.2 G4.

••• 
BTW I download than BOINC Menu and click on it and nothing happens - am I missing something??


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> ...BTW I download than BOINC Menu and click on it and nothing happens - am I missing something??


You know that it doesn't actually open an application window, right? It just gives you a pulldown menu in the upper right of your Menu Bar - you'll see a greyed-out *B* there. You should read the help / instructions - this application requires you to store your BOINC & CP files elsewhere than on your Desktop (if that's where you have them, like me). From the Help file:

_If you already have a BOINC account and have run the "boinc" command on this computer, you will need to move existing files to a new location. Locate the folder which served as the launch path when you ran the "boinc" command. It should contain such files and folders as "client_state.xml", "lockfile", "logfile", "master.html" and "projects".

Copy all these files (not the enclosing folder itself) into "~/Library/Application Support/Boinc Data/"_

...And so on.

In any case while I was curious about the Menu Bar thing, I'm not using it as I'm comfortable (enough) using Terminal.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> How do I eliminate computers as they come and go??? Right now I am showing 5 but only have 4 in play an most times will have only 3.


You'd have to attach them to, and then detach from, the CP project as your computers come and go. Probably easier using the Menu Bar thing as the Terminal commands are tricky (and badly badly badly badly documented).

Do you mean that few of your machines will be running BOINC / CP long enough to finish a whole model?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We tend to run machines for 24 hours not sure how that impacts the trickles - I want to store them on firewire drives so that it does not matter which machine it is plugged into at any given time. Just the drive holds the executing OS.

Will that not work???


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

MacDoc said:


> Had a good run the past few days...very impressed with the processing of the G5s.....seems a 1.8 G5 can process about 3 times that of a 1.2 G4.


 Bah, shaddap.  Oh well, it's still nice to see the team pull up through the ranks.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> We tend to run machines for 24 hours not sure how that impacts the trickles - I want to store them on firewire drives so that it does not matter which machine it is plugged into at any given time. Just the drive holds the executing OS.
> 
> Will that not work???


That's a really good question since it seems that the model you download "identifies" what CPU and memory specs, among other things, that your machine has. But I don't know if it means that your machine is particular to that model or if it simply wants to calculate the time to completion for your machine for you to have a clue.

Like Doug says, the documentation on this project is awful.

Give it a try with a new model and see what happens?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

sinjin said:


> Hi all, been away for some time, still not back home but checking in to see the score.
> 
> WELL DONE!


Hi sinjin, glad to see that you're still around...was worried since you haven't trickled in for over a month!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"trickled for a month"........hmmm sounds like a phrase from a seniors home


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh BJ - BTW that's PER processor


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

BOINC and hadsm3 (hadsm3 is the actual program that crunches CP models) aren't multiprocessor aware e.g. they won't distribute processing of one model between two processors in such machines. 

However BOINC can differentiate between single and multiprocessor machines - if you have a dualie, by setting your prefs on the CP website to use 2 processors, BOINC will download one model to run on each processor. Two, two, two mints in one - double your pleasure, double your fun...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes - I think that's the default. It's why my trickles are so frequent as there were three dualies all reporting each processor and a lone 1.2 G4 ( hence the comparison ).
I guess the processors can be merged but it's interesting to me to see the second processor timing versus the first on my work machine - gives me an idea of the load.
Sure is seamless. When I overload a processor with iTunes or iMovie or imaging software ( multiple slideshows ) etc the machine can get boggy - never with BOINC is there ANY sense of slow down. :clap:


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

#217 

We're almost in the top 200 keep up the good work everyone.

Laterz


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

down to one G5 for the moment - send friends -


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I fired up and added my latest new computer today. Might just make it interesting.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*@#^%* CP server isn't responding (again) this morning.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

The Doug said:


> *@#^%* CP server isn't responding (again) this morning.


Yep, hasn't worked for at least the last hour!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Working now. We're at 214.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Got the Boinc Meu going - a bit easier and less clutter on the desk. Have to be careful going to Tiger with it.


Still  on the G5 Boinc issue. However I cannot complain on crunch results.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

A big welcome to Toca Loca Nation who trickled in late last night! 

The team is now up to a rank of #213! Good going!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

rhino finally tickled in with his G4MDD Dual 1.25 now running Panther, thanks to Chealion. Total credits should ramp up noticebly (I hope).


----------



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

Howdy!

I'm in with my ibook G4 right now, which seems to be handling the load alright. However, when I get around to it, I'm going to switch over to my old PIII box and my PII laptop which is languishing around waiting for me to install the new PIII processor I picked up for it.

Hopefully the two PIII's can compensate for when I take the G4 off the team.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Toca Loca Nation said:


> Hopefully the two PIII's can compensate for when I take the G4 off the team.


Given past experience and what I've heard from everyone else on this team...those PIIIs will more than compensate for the G4.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'lll have at least one more DP 1.8 chugging shortly. If the DP 2 ever gets back from service that will kick in too.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> If the DP 2 ever gets back from service that will kick in too.


What happened to it?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We have no idea - service has replaced processor and motherobard and tested a good PS and it's dead - we orderd a bloody chassis !!!!!!!!  - that's what Apple finally suggested. Brand new .....wonky or what. .

One or two DP 1.8s over the weekend. ....back in the horsepower saddle - still trying to figure out how to dump unused computers from the list - whinged at ClimateNet about it. 

One DP 1.8 up and running -  3rd DP should be online shortly.

By my calculation we should get into the top 200 within 3 days. *205*!!!!
:clap:

I assume people know about this cool site.
http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?show=2&sort=TC&project=cpdn

Bloody long haul to the top 100


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yesterday I finished updating both the eMac and the PB to 10.3.9. I thought I would try the PB again crunching some climate stuff. Much to my surprise when I checked it this morning, it is running much cooler than it did before. And I do mean MUCH cooler. I have to wonder is the update didn't change something to make this happen. Anyway, for now the PB is back on the program.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

We're at 204 this morning.  

Over the weekend I noticed that one of my machines at work hadn't trickled since Friday. Checked it out when I arrived, and found that _someone had shut it down._ It's in a locked area that few people have access to, and staff know not to touch it. I wonder if it was the damn cleaners - we've had problems with them before...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I got us at 205  - should overtake one or two teams today if I can keep two dulaies running/


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Just checked again (and refreshed the page) - I see 204...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmm we SHOULD be at 203 now we are just at 153,000 which should have jumped us a couple of teams.

http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?show=2&sort=TC&project=cpdn

Seems there is a delay to the dynamic stats.

Weird - I see 204 on one, 205 on the other but our totals indicate 203 - sigh


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I wouldn't worry too much about the ranking now...we're up against some tough competition and you're simply going to go crazy checking for that next move up one level. We'll get there when we get there...it would be *CRAZY* if we were the top Canadian team!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Top 200 is easy in reach tho. 

*BTW I assume ALL of you are running with no screensaver on and sleep turned off???*

We WILL be the 2nd ranked Canadian team in the next few hours BUT to get into first place will need to see us in the top 100 ( or close ) tho we are about 50% more effective daily than that team Quebec which sits at 109 and about twice our total.

Our recent credit averages of close to 4200 is very good - should see us move up steadily.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We need to recruit more members to really kick some a$$.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Maybe MacDoc can lend out a pile of DP G5s, long term. Good cause and all.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Believe me any spare G5s are harnessed to the cause. - got catch you guys 
Not a lot of teams with 4000 plus credits daily so we'll continue to climb. :clap:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

We've slipped to 205.  

However if you look at it in terms of "Recent Average Credit", ehMaculate Prediction is number *75* on the hit parade.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Somethings up with the stats as it's been forever since an update. There have been NO trickles shown for the 19th. We should see quite a jump today. There are 3 or 4 teams in range of a 4500 jump.

The other stats place is even further behind. showing us at 147,000 when we are at 153,000 yet they say they update every 10 hours so something is amiss. At least it all accumulates.

STILL no trickles at ALL today 

Damn 2 dual G5 2s and a 1.8 dp and no trickles......we gonna get a BIG bounce.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My ADSL line has been down since Monday and won't be fixed until Friday, so although I am still crunching, I won't be trickling as I only have dial up. Whatever, it should all catch up soon.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I wouldn't worry too much if you're not trickling in just yet...the CP system seems to have been down for the last couple of days.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

One guy reported he got a 10,000 jump in his personal  but it did not show in the team stats.
With 3 G5s dual chugging here and now 3 days we should get a 13-15000 jump. :clap:

 - well I was soooooo excited - the figures finally changed.....backwards.

Ugh........well I supposed some movement is a start.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Numbers have finally changed...for the better! But, the system was pretty flakey the last time this happened...might take a couple of days before it settles down.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hunh  They went DOWN - we were at 1529xx now back to 149xxx. ???

Hmm if you go here http://www.boincstats.com - it seems to show the latest individual trickles are getting in.

Oops there are TWO MacDocs on BOINC..my German counterpart is a bit ahead.

••••
Ah finally 


> Posted: Fri Apr 22, 2005 10:17 am Post subject:
> Email Reply from Tolu dated 11:12 Fri 22 April
> 
> Quote:
> ...


the admins surface. The ClimateStat servers are down so some thing is being done :clap:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Hunh  They went DOWN - we were at 1529xx now back to 149xxx. ???


That's because your machines are all crunching in reverse!

The CP server is not even responding this morning - no trickling at all, and no connecting to the user & team webpages.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Oops there are TWO MacDocs on BOINC..my German counterpart is a bit ahead.


Doppelganger alert!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Many times in the last few months I WISH!!!!

actually I need healthy doppelganger staff even more......


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The CP stats page is back up - ehMaculate Prediction is now at *201*.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Actually - as I type this, our team is in 201st *and* 191st place.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

191 sounds right with the load I've had building up for 4 days now - we were set to overtake a lot of teams.

You gotta change the header - into the top 200 with a BULLET!!!! 

Still got 3 G5 duals whackin away full steam. We should have 5 more teams knocked off by the end of the weekend. :clap:

Oh and I blew by my Doppelganger 17,000 up to 24,000......... zoom zoom zoom


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Anyone that thinks a Mac can't cut with Intel these days.

















Pentiium 2.8 vs G5 2.0 :clap:


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah, but the duallie has *four* times the ram!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I see we are at 187 now ...zoom....zoom. 

We're 71st in average credit so we CAN get into the top 100 but it's going to be a long haul.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i should trickle again shortly... took a long time for the last one to be credited while the server was... down?

anyway, getting close again!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Getting close again to?????


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Getting close again to?????



to... trickling...

what else??


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Didn't catch the context.....duh. Keep them trickles comin' :clap:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Trickling is important, but overall, finishing models is more important because the actual _science_ is contained in the final files that get sent back to CP when models finish running (e.g. phases 1, 2, and 3 are completed successfully).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

no uploads again. But the admins are alerted earlier this time.

Whoever started this thread how about a title edit to reflect the top 200 status :clap:


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

The Doug said:


> Trickling is important, but overall, finishing models is more important because the actual _science_ is contained in the final files that get sent back to CP when models finish running (e.g. phases 1, 2, and 3 are completed successfully).


yes, but trickling helps our SCORES, and as we all know, WINNING is the most important thing


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yay - a trickle trickled for me.......no update on the team page yet tho. Still some weirdness in the project I'd say.

I show 27545 on my personal page but my listing on the Team page still shows 26127.
Some progress tho

The other Stat sites are hopelessly out of date.

I wonder if the project has taken a big leap due to Earthweek and all the awareness programs being aired???

Strange Days on Planet Earth was terrific. Running regularly on Discovery but maybe over today.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Today we got our first bimonthly Hydro bill since I attached my G5 to the project back in February. My G5 has been running 24/7 since then; prior to that I'd _never_ left it on when I wasn't using it.

The bill is nearly $300 - whereas previous bills for the same period were between $90 and $130. Sad to say, but I'll likely be taking my G5 off the project once it finishes the models its currently working on. Or maybe I'll let it work on models only during normal uptime from now on... I dunno yet.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gee Doug, that sounds like an awful lot of power for any computer to use. I would suspect something else has changed or rates have gone up considerably.

Anyone else with a G5 notice anything? MacDoc?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well before you jump the gun hydro prices have gone up and you may have got your averaging bill as well.

Your max draw would be about 400-500 watts at full tilt. while about 10% of that at sleep mode.

a 1000 watt heater at 5¢ per KWH running 12 hours a day = .60¢ per day so your G5 runnning 24 hours would be about the same.

That's NOT where your $300 is arising 

I'd say maybe it's costing you $15-20 per month which is not insignificant BUT it's in a good cause as well and it was reducing your heating costs in the winter so net cost would be the differential on the heating versus electricity.

Keep crunching and maybe we'll take up a collection 

••• Sinc with a hot tub running two kids, a thriving business and halogen lights all over the place noticing any incremental change is a tad hard.
I do keep running around turning off screens and lights when I can and figure a dollar or two a day for ClimateNeet which is something I'm very concerned about is money well spent and as I mentioned the G5 heats my room very well so the last few days desptie cold temps I have not run the furnace so the net cost is minimal.

Now summer time day time might see a change of plans but I likely won;t have too many opportunities to have 3 big duals running at once.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I looked at our power consumption profile on the Hydro Quebec website, and see a _big_ spike in kWh consumption during February & March 2005 over the same period last year. The spike coincides with my leaving the G5 on 24/7 as of about the middle of February. Anyway, I've still got some checking & figuring to do; maybe I'll reduce my G5 uptime throughout May to what it would have been normally, to see its direct effect on kWh consumption.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Did you check if it was an averaging bill??

Even 600 watts 24/7 is not that much in $ 

How much per KWH are you paying


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Did you check if it was an averaging bill??
> 
> Even 600 watts 24/7 is not that much in $
> 
> How much per KWH are you paying


Not sure yet, I'm just going by the basics I see on our website (where it looks like February & March were actual, and April averaged). Will check other details on the hard-copy bill when I get home tonight.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm looking at our Toronto Hydro bill with a billing date of Mar 07...there's a big jump from where it was last year. I've been a cruncher since Jan. 30th...and the statement covers the period up until Feb. 16th so I don't think that my little G4 was responsible for all of that. I hope not!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hey at least let the browsers know we're in the top 200 now - somebody change the header please. 

Well I'm confused ........we've been up and down as team - as high as 181,000 no back to 178,000 and and my account has been up and down by 2000 or so - what the heck is going on. 

Down to G5 duals - one went out the door today.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*The Big Watt Draw - DP G5 Edition*

October 13 to December 9 2004: 890 kWh ($77.32)

December 9 2004 to February 9 2005: 2300 kWh ($166.47) 

February 9 to April 19 2005: 3830 kWh ($277.39)

The first two periods represent normal household use and are comparable to the same periods last year. The third one is where my G5 started running 24/7, and includes a February cold spell. The consumption rate for the February - April period last year (colder than it was this year) is similar to the December - February period indicated above.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

But your G5 at full consumption could only contribute about $22 to that.
It's simply impossible for it account for the jump - the power supply has a max draw of 650 watts.
You would have to be paying over a 20-30 cents a KWH

Your cost per KWH is max about 7¢ - that's 3¢ per hour to run your G5. Something else is causing the high cost - it's NOT your G5.

Your max draw on that Powersupply is 650 watts - if you have a visible meter turn everything off annd watch the meter with the G5 on. Then watch with it off.
It's your call but it's simply impossible for your Mac to cost you more than 75 cents per day at the very highest and an increased amount no more than 50 cents per day.

You are talking much great amounts in your breakdown.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

The Doug said:


> October 13 to December 9 2004: 890 kWh ($77.32)
> 
> December 9 2004 to February 9 2005: 2300 kWh ($166.47)
> 
> February 9 to April 19 2005: 3830 kWh ($277.39)


*cough* grow-op *cough* 

Seriously, that's a massive jump..we did have a drop from Oct. to December and then from December to February a large jump...very curious/worried about what the next bill will bring!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> ...if you have a visible meter turn everything off annd watch the meter with the G5 on. Then watch with it off. It's your call but it's simply impossible for your Mac to cost you more than 75 cents per day at the very highest and an increased amount no more than 50 cents per day....


I've already thought about watching the meter with G5 on/off - will do so this weekend. Since the kWh consumption spike concurs with 24/7 CP work on my G5, and since other household use has been normal during the reference period, it's natural for me to suspect a link. In any case, I will do a controlled test - scale back G5 use to "normal" (e.g. personal use on evenings & weekends etc.) from now until the end of May, then resume CP 24/7 through June, and wait for the next bill.

Grow-op, eh? Heh heh.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Grow-op indeed with those numbers 

ummmmm YOU can do the math too y'know  You got a very powerful Mac, should take no time 'tall


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> ummmmm YOU can do the math too y'know  You got a very powerful Mac, should take no time 'tall


I think those numbers are a bit too complicated for one computer to figure out, maybe we should have a Distributed Project just to figure out TheDoug's hydro bill  

Laterz


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Damn I did a calculation for the amount of power this project uses worldwide then lost it. 

Something in the order of 220 megawatts which is 300 homes worth or a decent sized wind farm.

••••••

Hey finally into the top 180 .....*Iron Mac change that header* so people see progress 

*Big jump to 173!!!!* and we should chew up a lot of teams on the weekend 5200+ average credit  - will have multiple G5s humming again. :clap:

Keep this up we can hit the top 100 in a couple of months.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

we're up to 173 as of right now 

hey, my average time is getting quicker!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm wondering if Tiger has a more efficient engine under the hood.
We be rockin along and my computer count is down ( wish I could find out how to kill the "out the door" units ).


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

we dropped to 177!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I just saw our number falling down! 

Flakey system...we will probable be back up by tomorrow.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Sometimes when peoples' computers trickle data, the results get counted twice and it artifically boosts user & team rankings. The CP server does corrective sweeps; it looks like a sweep was done _after_ the team ranks were updated using double-counted trickles.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I think it depends on other trickle timing too - some of the surroounding teams have high averages as well and may have overtaken us- I was pissed cuz I'm just now back beyond where I was a week ago thanks to the hiccups 

Oh well another dual ie goin up........


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Anyone else been getting a "master file fetch failed" error message on trickling? It's happened at home & at work a few times over the last few days... and again this morning. The trickle seems to go through though.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I seem never to see the trickle on the log. What exactly am I looking for???


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

If you're using the Boinc Menu thingie, I don't know - I only use Terminal...


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

there appears to be some discrepancy with our total. on our team page, it shows our total credit as 212374.63 as of right now.

yet on the top teams results pages, where we are now listed as being in 176th place, it shows our total credit as 198014.16!!! 

wtf??


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's pretty common the team stats lag on all the team pages.

we're 197258 here

http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?show=1&sort=TC&project=cpdn

198014.16

Here

http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/top_teams.php?sort_by=total_credit&offset=160

and 197,258 here
http://www.boincstats.com/

while the team page says 212,374 :clap:

BTW - hey Sinc what rocket did you add. Oh I see and 2.6 dual PC :clap:


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> while the team page says 212,374 :clap:



hang on... now our team page shows our total credit as: 199148.37

i understand how our average recent credit can go up or down, but shouldn't the total only go up?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's totally whacked but at least it's going up - I got cost at least 3000 credits over the last nonsense but I'll have 3 DP 2s firing on all cylinders after tomorrow. ........gotta bury Sinc for awhile again.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Go for it David! My output is a big as it's gonna get. Right outta Viagra ya know!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

WOW I'm impressed you guys are keeping good tabs on what your computers are doing as for me I'm like Jack Lelane I set it and I forget it.

Laterz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I just checked the ehMaculate Prediction team page - wow! Welcome aboard, Brian Foster!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm selling the damned G5s faster than I can set them up for BOINC.  ....conflicted. 

Wow nice boost - up to 151. We seem to have fallen off the planet on the Top Teams for ClimateNet but BoincStats has it right. :clap:

Okay back in the power game - two duallies chunkin' away full titl and maybe another if I stay awake - Top 100 here we come.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes, welcome to Brian Foster! I've been sort of away for the last couple of days  and the CP website does not update very often...quite a shot in the arm from Brian there! But, we still appreciate everyone's efforts the team's behalf!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow! I just checked our ranking...we're up to #144...but, more importantly, we seem to have beaten Team MacAddict! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Weird - slipped back from 244xxx to 238xxx.

Oh well THREE dual G5s online tonight. That'll up the average a bit.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Weird - slipped back from 244xxx to 238xxx.


Yep...we slipped down...MacAddict jumped up...but not enough!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

What is this from the log????

"Deferring communication with project for 1 hours, 16 minutes, and 39 seconds"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Don't know, but I get that an awful lot on all my logs too.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's not crunching during that time either - waste of cycles


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> What is this from the log????
> 
> "Deferring communication with project for 1 hours, 16 minutes, and 39 seconds"


It means that BOINC couldn't connect when it was ready to trickle. Usually it happens when your internet connection is well, disconnected. However if there is a problem at the other end, BOINC will keep deferring attempts until it finally gets through.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> It's not crunching during that time either - waste of cycles


It should continue crunching. Whenever my G5 has been ready to trickle when my modem was off, I get the "deferring" message but it keeps calculating timeslices. So... yours stops? That's weird.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sending request to scheduler: http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc_cgi/cgi
2005-05-04 16:46:34 [climateprediction.net] Scheduler RPC to http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc_cgi/cgi succeeded
2005-05-04 16:46:34 [climateprediction.net] Message from server: No work available (daily quota exceeded)
2005-05-04 16:46:34 [climateprediction.net] No work from project
2005-05-04 16:46:34 [climateprediction.net] Deferring communication with project for 59 minutes and 59 seconds


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Did some Googling around - seems BOINC users on various platforms running various distributed-computing projects have seen that message. I've not discerned any common cause or suggestion as to how to fix it though.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Back in action - how could I "exceed my daily quota"- weird.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MacDoc - I've run into that message several times. I'm willing to bet that the server only hands out a certain amount of workunits a day, and that you have to wait until the next day for it happen.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just noticed the team is up to 20 members, but who is Brian Foster who with only 1 CPU has jumped into 3rd place, ahead of MacDoc in the team standings?

This can't be right, or is it?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's cumulative Sinc - he's been crunching for a long time elsewhere and has transferred his results to good effect.

and his lead over me will only last a few more days 

Hmm just had a unspoken for 2.5 come in


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I don't know who Brian is, however he could be an ehMac member who is registered here under a different nom de plume. Nonetheless his signing on & contribution to our team standing is darn welcome!

Brian must have been running CP long before joining Team ehMac. When he joined, his own credits, accumulated over time, were added in one shot to our team aggregate.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just looking at the stats we have a shot at getting to the top 50 as our average is very high but it will be a looooong haul.
All my newly G5 equipped clients are getting pranged about joining.

One thing that could help is to tell people that there is simply zero interference with the computer......at least that is my experience.
Don't even feel it running. ...ever.
Even on the single 533 it runs perfectly in the backround. :clap:


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

The Doug said:


> I don't know who Brian is, however he could be an ehMac member who is registered here under a different nom de plume. Nonetheless his signing on & contribution to our team standing is darn welcome!
> 
> Brian must have been running CP long before joining Team ehMac. When he joined, his own credits, accumulated over time, were added in one shot to our team aggregate.


I don't know if Brian is an ehMac member or not but The Doug is right about Brian being a longtime CP member...Brian's been one since August of last year! 

I think that he might have seen our team in the listing and decided to join us from wherever he was before. I suspect that as we hit the higher ranks that more and more people will see that we're a Canadian Mac team and join us from where they were before.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, don't get me wrong, I'm glad that Brian is aboard and his contribution is most welcome. I just did not understand how it progressed, but now that I do, go for it Brian!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There was a thread on the Climate discussion boards about one team wooing members from another.
Dirty pool in the green community.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Haulin out the big gun  - accidentally got shipped an extra 2.5 so I figured ...in a good cause 'n all .........

4 gigs RAM x800 card - nice toy for a while on my desk and should boost the ol' climate project a bit.....of course that's the ONLY reason 

My that log is flyin through the numbers


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Haulin out the big gun  - accidentally got shipped an extra 2.5 so I figured ...in a good cause 'n all .........


Out of curiousity...how does one get shipped an extra 2.5???


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A screw up by a supplier did not bother to tell me it was coming from Vancouver so I had to get one locally to fill the order and this drifted in a week later.

We've been blasting through PCiX Dual 2 video rigs 10 or so in the past 5 days as it's the cheapest entry for ProTools and PCix.

Not so heavy demand for the 2.5 as it sits between the 2.3 and the 2.7...so I get it 
My spring treat. :clap:

How annoying the server is saying wait 

Yay back in biz - - top 100 here we come.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

The Doug said:


> I've already thought about watching the meter with G5 on/off - will do so this weekend. Since the kWh consumption spike concurs with 24/7 CP work on my G5, and since other household use has been normal during the reference period, it's natural for me to suspect a link. In any case, I will do a controlled test - scale back G5 use to "normal" (e.g. personal use on evenings & weekends etc.) from now until the end of May, then resume CP 24/7 through June, and wait for the next bill.


The Doug...did you manage to do a test for power consumption? The reason I am asking is that we've just rec'd our hydro bill here and, for approximately the same time period a year ago, it's gone from 887 kwh to 1,332 kwh. That seems to be a bit high. 

It has dropped down from the time period immediately before from 1,700 kwh.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

IM - what is that time period??

It's about $48 worth of power and COULD be the G5 over two months....you might check your heating bill during the same period. You might pump out 300 watts more heat per hour via the G5.

Hard to get a net cost during cold weather. Bit easier and more costly during warm weather but then the G5 at night keeps my room cozy.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I wish I *had* a G5 for the CP project! 

No, this is my G4 933 and an IBM Thinkpad T20 (PIII 700). The time period is for Feb. 16 to April 20th. It's also MsMittens' Toughbook but that was out of commission for over a week during that period or else it might be higher!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Mmmmm - could not account for that much increase. Maybe a third of it at most.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I will have to see what happens next billing period.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

IronMac said:


> The Doug...did you manage to do a test for power consumption?


Erm... no, I forgot as I was having fun with GarageBand over the past couple of weeks and it uh... took my mind off lotsa stuff. I'll make a note to do it this weekend. Since May 1 and for the rest of the month I'll only be running BOINC evenings & weekends, not 24/7...


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

we're at 139! woohoo!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Getting some serious attention. Scientific American covered BOINC this month..












> Processing for Science; May 2005; by Charles Q. Choi; 1 page(s)
> Fans of the spacetime continuum can now uncover gravitational ripples at their desks thanks to the February launch of [email protected] The project is one of the latest of at least 60 "@home" projects now on the Internet, in which personal-computer users can donate spare processor power to help solve scientific problems. And no need to choose one mission over another: @home software can now multitask, and enough microchip muscle exists to handle many more distributed-computing projects.
> Save for computationally intense tasks such as rendering graphics, typical modern PCs that perform at least one billion floating-point operations per second (that is, most home computers built since about 2000) almost never employ their full power. Distributed computing takes advantage of this spare capacity, dividing large tasks into tinier ones and sending them over the Internet for usually idle computers to work on. The result is unparalleled processing muscle: IBM's Blue-Gene/L, now the most powerful supercomputer, cranks out about 70 trillion flops; meanwhile [email protected] conservatively runs off roughly 500,000 PCs at more than 100 trillion flops,


 :clap:

I suspect we'll hit the top 100 in ClimateNet pretty soon. 

Send friends.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I know I'm not the only one running Boinc on a Windows machine following are instructions on how to install the Boinc client as a service on Win2k and WinXP.

To install Boinc as a service, once you are happy that the GUI configuration has your chosen project and preferences, open a dos prompt (start>run>"cmd") then browse to the installation directory, typical c:\Program Files\BOINC, the run the command boinc_cli -install
Then click start>run again and this time enter "services.msc" (saves going through control panel), select the Boinc service, right click 'properties' then the second tab is "Log On", change this logon to "local system account". Now ensure you have shut down the GUI and removed the shortcut from the startup folder in the start menu and start the service using the 'play' button.

Laterz


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well this sucks big time. I wondered why my BOINC numbers were down - now I know

mdimport ,......grrrrrrr Tiger
I REALLLLLLLY don't need a meta data app taking 40% OF MY PROCESSING POWER CONTINUOUSLY!!!!! .

While are at it what the hell is mds doing - it's pulling 25%. This is all metadata related to Spotlight and I WANT IT GONE!!!!!

Anyone know how to turn this stupid thing off.

Geez non wonder my BOINC numbers are down lately - this sucks. 



> Spotlight
> 
> Jeff Hirsch
> I can confirm that there are issues with Spotlight hogging the CPU under certain circumstances. In particular, the mds (metadata) process and mdimport process can eat up a huge chunk of available CPU and RAM. Upwards of 80% at times, causing a very noticeable slowdown on even the fastest of machines.


Okay apparently the fix is to take off the backup drives by way of the privacy option.

Wish there was a default opt out of indexing instead of opt in.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i now have conclusive proof that my times speed up when i unplug my ibook. is there some setting that allows different usage when running off battery power? very strange... but i'm not complaining!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We be cookiin' now....1500+ average credit. 

Wish I could eliminate the inactive computers.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

134!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Damn - can't slip by Doug ....we've tied 3 times today 

Tonight will tell the tale..........


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

A big welcome to Orion who's trickled in over the last couple of days! We're now up to 21 active team members!


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks IronMac. Happy to be involved and put this 1Ghz to good use.

BTW, has anyone had difficulty with BOINC Menubar 4.37 (v3)? I just switched to it from CP Control and I don't think I'm getting any results. The last line in the log is "General prefs: using your defaults".

(G4 1GHz, 1Gig Ram, 10.3.9)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You need to park your Climate folder in the right spot for MB to work. Can't recall where it was in the instructions but it had to be off the desktop where I used to keep it.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

Hmm...
Followed their instructions placing all the files in the "~/Library/Application Support/BOINC Data" directory. The program seems to recognise that something is there it just doesn't seem to want to do anything with it. I'm hoping I don't have to reset


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

What lights up when the Boinc Menu drops down??


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

It looks exactly the same as in the help file only with my stats (first image). The image of the log window is all I ever seem to get too, even when updating.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

*Feeling a wee bit dumb. . .*

Decided to go with BOINC Manager instead of the menubar program. Found that Menubar would actually start after a few minutes (had I had the patience in the first place) but I'm looking for something that runs all of the time. As it stands BOINC Manager is (I think) starting again.

I'll be back and boosting the ehMac numbers soon! -_-;


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hey 127 :clap:

We CAN get to the top 50 ....in a while......and a 2.5 urking on my desk again.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

It looks like we can get into the top 100 fairly shortly; our average credit is higher than all other teams right up to position 86! 

Good work guys and girls! Methinks we need a new recruiting drive for fresh meat.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

With the current average at 6,500+ that's in the Top 50 - right alongside the US Airforce 

If you check here it ranks the top averages beside where we are in overall ranking.

http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?show=1&sort=TC&project=cpdn
Rank Change
Mnth.....Wk..Day......Wrld Rank...........RAC ( world rank by average credit )
77.........	13..	2.........125.....................*44* !!! :clap:

I won't be able to keep 3 G5 dualies going forever - get some more members.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

124, baby! we're smmmmmokin'!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm in never never land again. 



> Deferring communication with project for 1 hours, 16 minutes, and 8 seconds


Oh well I have some 2.5s arriving next week to add to the fray. Maybe an iMac G5 for the weekend as well. Gotta catch K_OS while I still have big boxes around. 

Think we're into the long slog now to move up into the top 100....;(

Our average is very good ..in the top 50 ... but the steps are BIG.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Whhoooooooo  K_OS is K_ookin". 1889 average credit. 
That's almost in the Top 100 of *TEAM* credits. !!!!!! :clap:

Hmmm there ARE a few more G5s sitting unopened downstairs. 

Nothin' like a good competition. 

Update - a loose ethernet connection was preventing one dualie from reporting and a sleeping G5 iMac was doing no crunching at all ;( - back in full gear now tho. Zoom zoom......top 120 soon.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words Macdoc. I've been away on vacation in the Dominican Republic and access to the internet of any kind was rough.

We at work are slowly upgrading our office machines to Dell P4 2.8 and as the system admin I find it that installing The Climate Prediction as a service won't hurt at all cosidreing that all these people are being upgraded from a mix and match of P233's-P100's they won't notice the Climate Prediction Client eating into some of there unused clock cycles. 

On my account there are only 2 comps that run 24/7 the PC on my my desk wich is my Climate Prediction Workhorse and my Win2K server the rest are on during office hours and a bit longer but that is it.

Laterz


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oooh those new PCs are gonna smoke. A buddy is moving to a stable of 12 G5 dualies shortly - I'll try and get him to leave them running.

I have my own 2 or 2.5 running 24/7 the lowly Office Mac - G4x, and then whaeteve we happen to have testing on the benchs - right now a dual 2 and a dual 1.8 tho they don't get 24/7.

I DID add a 24/7 iMac G5 that cranks along spritely tho the fan is noisy at full power - a downer for iMac owners wanting to join.

The dual G5s rarely spin up ever, so stay quiet.
3 workhorses for the last few weeks and likely for the next few weeks given the PCiX stack I scrounged.

Time to round up some more members for the top 100 drive - that's a long haul now.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Time to round up some more members for the top 100 drive - that's a long haul now.


Some of the members that we have now seem to have dropped out a bit. 

We need both them and new members in order to really tackle the top 100. I never thought that we would make it this far this fast.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well if the average stays we WILL be in the top 50 eventually. Just a few more G5s would make a huge difference- man do they crunch well.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

I see four big targets (teams) on our way to the top 100; call them milestones... 

Mac Users (American)
Microsoft (obviously)
Quebec (only other Canadian team above us after 100)
Australian Users (this is personal...)


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

IronMac said:


> Some of the members that we have now seem to have dropped out a bit.



All three of my machines have been crunching numbers but seem to fail to be able to send "work" back to the mothership. Always on but, "Project Prefs: No separate requests for work". 100% resource allocations, Run based on preferences (set for work specs meaning always running). WUWT?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes we can get to #2 from Canada and in the top 50 but the top Canadian team is 4th in the world in average  and currently 6th overall. 
304 members and an awesome 57,000+ average credit.

•••

Damn ClimateNet down again 

•••

Back in biz but they changed the Teamstats is some weird way. 

••

June 2nd - a dearth of trickles. No updates all night 

•• and back rolling with a whooooosh to *121.*


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Getting some serious exposure. Nice to see a visual of the crunching.




















http://www.climateprediction.net/AdvancedVisualisation/index.php

Some interesting resources here in Flash

http://www.begbroke.ox.ac.uk/begbroke/Display/page/Climate.Basics.html#


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

*Is this easy?*

So how easy is this thing to do/become part of? Does it require a G5 or can older model's partipate too?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> So how easy is this thing to do/become part of? Does it require a G5 or can older model's partipate too?


It's pretty easy, if you want to read how it's done go to the 1st post of this thread our fearless leader IronMac posted an excellent how to. As for your other question as long as your Mac is running OS X then it should be able to work on Boinc.

Laterz


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Actually it's easier for a new user to go here

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=24522&page=2&pp=10

Not so much to scroll through and follow SinJin's info on the pages



> Join ehMaculate Prediction, NOW EASIER than ever!
> UPDATE: A BOINC GUI has been released! See post below.
> 
> Run the BOINC installer Applescript* [pops open in a new Script Editor window]. Anyone running OS 10.2 and higher (I think) can use it. Click the link, click the pretty "Run" button and you're off! If you have trouble PM me for the script. If that doesn't work, you may have to install BOINC manually in the terminal, which is a good learning experience.
> ...


BTW we are just a few crunches from the Top 120 in the world :clap: ....send friends.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks K_OS! Yes, the first few pages of this thread has a whole series of how-to's from how to start off to how to re-start if you have to shut your machine down for any reason. 

Welcome!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Also, welcome to iRod, our newest cruncher!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Since I moved to Tiger, my eMac won't restart Boinc for whatever reason.

Combine that with shutting down my PB and a badly infected PC at work that crashed and I no longer am contributing.

Oh well.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I just realised I'm in the top 1000 users at #947 

http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/top_users.php?sort_by=total_credit&offset=940

Also ehMaculate Prediction is ranked #47 on average credit. 

http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/top_teams.php?sort_by=expavg_credit&offset=40

Sorry to hear about your recent luck with Boinc Sync, keep on trying you never know when it will come back to life.

Laterz


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Comin to getcha.... .......slowly.........


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> Since I moved to Tiger, my eMac won't restart Boinc for whatever reason.
> 
> Combine that with shutting down my PB and a badly infected PC at work that crashed and I no longer am contributing.
> 
> Oh well.


And, you're? Resigned? Happy?


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

IronMac said:


> And, you're? Resigned? Happy?


 Oh I feel a Catholic Guilt Trip emerging


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

rhino said:


> Oh I feel a Catholic Guilt Trip emerging


LOL...his post was just a bit vague.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

#117 and soon to overhaul another group of Mac Users at #108 also sooner or later we'll open a can whoop ass on the Microsoft employee group at #105 

Laterz


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

115 this morning :clap: I've got 4 dualies munching and one G4 and I see K_OS was pulling away a bit.

The next 5 look to be brutal tho. More members needed......more G5s needed. 
"Pssst hey meeester wanna buy a G5".


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well I finally figured out what was wrong and now am back up and crunching on my eMac. Next week I will get my two PCs back up and then forge ahead. Haven't tinkled, oops trickled since May 31 and the pressure was mounting.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I kept on getting an erro on signing up my account. Is this the correct page to start an account?

http://climateapps2.oucs.ox.ac.uk/cpdnboinc/create_account_form.php


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

OKay. I'm up and running on my iMac G5. Think I should bother putting it on my G3 333 MHz?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'd stick with the iMac - set your processing to highest and make sure you don't sleep or use a processor hogging screen saver.

The Computer Name screen saver one is just about zero overhead and when the G5 is allowed to boogie and full power for 24 hours the crunch ability is remarkable.

Welcome aboard - send friends.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

How can you set it up so that the computer doesn't go to sleep at the login screen while you have fast user switching turned on?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Energy saver should prevent any sleep at all. You might have to logout the non admin users.

••••

 not fair - locked out of one set for 16 HOURS!!! 
Don't understand that at all. Oh well 3 of 4 dualies are cranking. Still how'm I gonna catch the K_OS


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

The team has 2 new crunchers that brings us to 24 active crunchers <img src="http://www.buzzlife.com/forums/images/smilies/biggthumpup.gif"> and the team is up to #115 

*Congrats and thanks to everyone, keep up the good work*

Laterz


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

I see that my name is now up on the Team page. Means I set everything up properly. 
Yay!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Excellent - I'm down to two G5s for the moment  so the more members the better.

'Course there ARE more in the storage area


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> 'Course there ARE more in the storage area


Why not just put 'em _all_ on for a day or two or three? We could crack the top 100 in a blaze of glory... just think...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

hey, i want to help, i have a whole load of computers, but i am confused and I dont have time to read through this entire thread to find out what to do next. I have made an account on climate prediction.net. I have 2 windows machines that im not using right now that can be left on 24/7, plus my daily use powermac, imac, and wintel laptop.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

My long term participation in this will be determined by any noticable change in my power bill.

I wonder if the environmental impact of having the computer run longer (using more fossil fuel generated electricity) outweighs the potential benefit of my participation in this climate prediction modelling.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

The Doug said:


> Why not just put 'em _all_ on for a day or two or three? We could crack the top 100 in a blaze of glory... just think...


A new shipment of Dells just showed up in about a week I should have another 4 comps crunching away 

Laterz


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

i have bionic installed on a windows machine now, and joined the team, but it doesnt look like its doing anything... 
in the messages category it says 
--- - 2005-06-14 18:51:37 - Starting BOINC client version 4.19 for windows_intelx86
climateprediction.net - 2005-06-14 18:51:37 - Project prefs: no separate prefs for home; using your defaults
climateprediction.net - 2005-06-14 18:51:37 - Host ID is 181555
--- - 2005-06-14 18:51:37 - General prefs: from climateprediction.net (last modified 2005-06-14 17:44:25)
--- - 2005-06-14 18:51:37 - General prefs: no separate prefs for home; using your defaults
climateprediction.net - 2005-06-14 18:51:38 - Deferring communication with project for 23 hours, 48 minutes, and 41 seconds

can anyone help me??


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

never mind, i helped myself. Ive got it running on 4 machines...and counting.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

comprehab - That error occurs because the project will only release so many work units a day. As an example if you're the 6th person to ask for a unit to work on that day and they only give out 5, you have to wait till the next day to try and grab one of those next 5.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

ok i got it running on 4 machines right now, 1 of them is past the 11K timestep mark right now but it didn't 'trickle' or whatever like it is supost to at 10800...another machine is at around 10500 right now so i will see if it loads credit when it reaches the first trickle mark...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> Well I finally figured out what was wrong and now am back up and crunching on my eMac. Next week I will get my two PCs back up and then forge ahead. Haven't tinkled, oops trickled since May 31 and the pressure was mounting.


Glad to see you're back in form!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

rhino said:


> All three of my machines have been crunching numbers but seem to fail to be able to send "work" back to the mothership. Always on but, "Project Prefs: No separate requests for work". 100% resource allocations, Run based on preferences (set for work specs meaning always running). WUWT?


Rhino, were you able to send work back to CP or not? Let us know...I have seen no responses to this so far so we may have to devote a bit more effort in getting you back on track.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Ena said:


> I see that my name is now up on the Team page. Means I set everything up properly.
> Yay!


Yay!

A big welcome to Ena and Paul O'Keefe!!! 

More! More!!!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> My long term participation in this will be determined by any noticable change in my power bill.


This is still an ongoing issue mystery among a couple of us (and I assume worldwide).


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

IronMac said:


> This is still an ongoing issue mystery among a couple of us (and I assume worldwide).


Ok, I looked at our latest bill. This billing period we are up by 50% over the same period last year! The billing period before we were up by 15% over the same billing period the year before.  

Can this really be because of the CP project? Even so, I can't see us going up by 50 percent.  

Anyone else have any bills to check over? ehMaculate Prediction has been running for over five months now so we should have some sort of track record among all of us.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

I don't pay for hydro in my apartment so I couldn't tell ya...


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

autopilot said:


> I don't pay for hydro in my apartment so I couldn't tell ya...


That's right...rub it in...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

IronMac said:


> Ok, I looked at our latest bill. This billing period we are up by 50% over the same period last year! The billing period before we were up by 15% over the same billing period the year before.
> 
> Can this really be because of the CP project? Even so, I can't see us going up by 50 percent.
> 
> Anyone else have any bills to check over? ehMaculate Prediction has been running for over five months now so we should have some sort of track record among all of us.


There must be other things contributing to your increase - but what you said seems to corroborate the concerns I'd expressed in late April about my own bill being much higher than the same period last year. 

Since the beginning of May I haven't been running my G5 24/7 as I did when I first joined ehMaculate Prediction. It's only been on & crunching during evenings and on weekends. We'll be getting our next bill in early July; it will be interesting to compare it to last year's.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

The 50 percent increase must be due to something else but I can't think of anything different that we have running. Neither the heaters nor the A/C units were on so what can it be?  

I don't think it can all be attributed to the Boinc model either.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well the math rules out the computers.

Grow-op next door???? Check for "odd wires"


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Well the math rules out the computers.
> 
> Grow-op next door???? Check for "odd wires"


Well, I actually called Toronto Hydro and asked what they thought was going on. They pointed out that, for the same time period two years ago, we were using more electricity.  

They said that nothing seems to be unusual so far. I'm tempted to drag out all the bills and use a spreadsheet on them to see if there is a pattern.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Macdoc has entered the top#1000 users at #994 <img src="http://www.buzzlife.com/forums/images/smilies/clap.gif">

Laterz


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks.
MacDoc *crawled* throught that portal......... our crunch power is down tho a dual 1 ghz helped a bit.

HOWEVER 3 G5 2.5s just walked in the door  Zoom zoom........but we are in for a tough sled into the top 100 :eeK:


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Looks like the climateprediction.net servers are not being updated again. I can see from my logs that the comps are trickling in fine but the info is not being updated to there website.

Laterz


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulation on breaking on thru to the other side, MacDoc.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmmmmm "other side" .....I better check a mirror - see if I'm fadin........ 

•••

BTW - I just realized a neat side benefit. I really haven't seen the need to run the utilities much lately and when I do there is not much speed bump.....

hmmm - oh I get it - it's on 24/7 so good old X gets time to do the basic maintenance. :clap:......all in a good cause.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

What is UP with the stats?!? No new credit added since the 15th!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Yep...my T20 sent up its first completed model a few days ago and nothing has happened since.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There are a number of irate posts.
Any thoughts of a different project.??

I shut down all but the "on anyway" machines for now. No use trying to aircondition the same space as 3 or 4 G5s running wide open.
It's okay in winter but very counterproductive in summer.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> There are a number of irate posts.
> Any thoughts of a different project.??


I think that we should wait for now...the idea of a different project may mean that we might lose people and/or diffuse our efforts. Best to focus on one thing at a time.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

http://www.climateprediction.net/bo...79&sid=9a3dc316a6aea100ced0112567f20219#27779

Many are questioning the benefit of the current project even if it was working and the next one is a ways off.
BOINC Menu lets us manage different projects and quite frankly in my mind with no progress interest WILL decline both for existing and potential new members with no tangible results and no feedback.

I don't see an issue in at least discussing an alteranative - it's not like the Climate stuff needs to be dumped - a click of the mouse and it's back running.

But perhaps someone could take the time to explore other BOINC efforts to identify a working one worth the effort.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Let's not forget that there is an ehMac team for [email protected] (which I stopped participating in when I started running CP). However I think that the ehMac/Seti team isn't BOINC, but the "classic" version. 

As far as I know all the BOINC projects are listed here. Apart from ClimatePrediction, the only other one I'd consider running would be [email protected] - that one seems very worthwhile. But my own frustration level with CP is still far from the redline and I don't think I'll bailing any time soon. 

Unless of course any of you out there wants to write a brand new BOINC project just for us - like maybe, *[email protected]*, which will predict future sightings of Bigfoot on _Salt Spring Island_.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

*Climateprediction.net News*



> server problems are being sorted
> Tue, 21 Jun 2005
> 
> We would like to apologise for the server problems that we have had over the last few days. The immediate problem was due to a server which had filled up, this is currently being sorted out. With both Tolu and Neil back from holiday, we hope to have the remaining issues sorted out as soon as possible. We also hope to have another software engineer working with us shortly, so this very unusual lack of computing support should not happen again. With thanks to all our participants for their patience.


This explains what's going on a bit, in the early days of Seti this used to happen all the time and it's not cause for concern, with computers as everyone knows things happen that are out of anybody's control and when you're short handed like they sound they are these things happen a bit more frequently.

Laterz


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well that's good. I'm going to set up another project anyway so when Climate won't feed data I can switch the crunch to something else.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

K_OS, thanks for the update...a few more days and we should be back on track.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Credits are rolling again.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yep :clap: - BUT my a/c is broke and no way am I winding up any extra G5s until it's fixed. 

More members please.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

A big welcome to comprehab!  

We're now up to 25 crunchers but not all of us are actually "crunching" away. Please get your machines up and running...new models are now available and running!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Credits are rolling again.


 .......and stopped again  



> We were informed at 9:45 pm that the power was going to be cut to the server at the Open University.
> This is out of the hands of both Oxford and Open University, needless to say we are not happy that the power has been cut at such short notice.
> This outage will only affect the web site and php forum. *Uploads, downloads and trickles will all function as normal (apart from the credit allocation which still seems to be broken)* as will these BOINC forums as these are housed on servers at Oxford


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> Climateprediction.net is temporarily shut down for maintenance as we work on optimizing the database server. Please try again later. We should be back online 30th June noon GMT


Looks like tomorrow at the earliest but I won't be holding my breath.

Laterz


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

*Xcellent speed bump for OSX owners.*

*While you are waiting try this - the simplest speed up for X I've seen.*

It's bugged me that we cannot dedicate a clean fast area of drives to a dedicated swap space.....or even better a second drive.
Mmmmmm 250 boot drive partitioned with a Raptor 10k swap drive also partitioned to keep the swap files in the fastest portion...... Yum :clap:

Download Swap Cop and Tiger Cache Cleaner 

Run TC and use the RAM disc option and allocate 1/4 - 1/3 of your physical RAM

Point the swap files to it the RAM disc by way of Swap Cop and a get a very nice speed bump.

I'm using a 1 gig RAM disc with 4 gigs of real memory total.
It's very noticeable. Yippee - one bottleneck gone.

and RAM is cheap these days 
8 gigs with a 4 gig RAM disc here I come.

BTW Photoshop would get a nice bump with this as well. Point the scratch disc to the RAM disc.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

It must be nice to have all sorts of hardware to play with.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Suuuuureee...til the bills arrive 

Did you try the RAM disc/swap file?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

We're going again!!! 

Laterz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

K_OS said:


> We're going again!!!
> 
> Laterz


And we've slipped to 124th place?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

The Doug said:


> And we've slipped to 124th place?


I think they're still having problems with there servers we're shown at #115 and #124 <img src="http://www.buzzlife.com/forums/images/smilies/zonk.gif">

Laterz


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Suuuuureee...til the bills arrive
> 
> Did you try the RAM disc/swap file?


Nope, not running Tiger.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Geez what a waste of effort 
Looks like they skidded back at least a month or more to an old stat and lost all the stuff in between. We were well over 400,000 and now back in the low 300k - others too.
Off my radar now. 

Someone got a better run project??....maybe the protein folding.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Geez what a waste of effort
> Looks like they skidded back at least a month or more to an old stat and lost all the stuff in between. We were well over 400,000 and now back in the low 300k - others too.
> Off my radar now.
> 
> Someone got a better run project??....maybe the protein folding.


Hang on...according to their News' page:

_Hi,

The servers are up and running again now. The database server was reconfigured for better speed, and the databases were all reindexed and optimized.

There is a bit of work left, that will get done next week, to get the trickles and credits recalculated, but this won't involve taking down the servers. We plan to recalculate credits for the past month.
_

Give them a bit of time and we will see what happens.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I think they messed up the average credit or MacDoc has some secret warehouse running G5's 24/7 

Total credit: 279488.25
Recent average credit: 23994.97 

PS: I think it's a Microsoft conspiracy, they saw another Mac group nipping at there heels and paid Climateperdiction a huge sum of money to put them far enough ahead of us. 

PSS: by my calculations we have a true team credit of 452,171.76 wich should put us into the top #100 teams 

Laterz


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hopefully, they will sort it all out. I noticed I'm moving steadily up our team ranks with only one iMac.


----------



## iPodMR (Jul 7, 2005)

K


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the group, iPodMR!


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

We're now 120 on the list.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I don't what they did - they lost tons of credits - we were at 115 with over 406,000 looks like they screwed up others too. We were steady in the top 50 -

Waste of energy that was. 

Seems we're not alone by any means



> Posted: 4 Jul 2005 21:58:17 UTC
> Last modified: 4 Jul 2005 21:58:57 UTC
> Hi Guys,
> 
> ...


I could not agree more - these guys lost over 400,000 work units.
Time to move on.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

What was CP's response to their missing credits? I can't seem to find the thread.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Why don't we bail on CP, and move to Predictor, which (according to the project people,) _"predict protein structure from protein sequence. Our work is aimed at testing and evaluating new algorithms and methods of protein structure prediction."_

Seems worthwhile, n'est-ce pas?

When (if) CP gets the kinks worked out, and if we don't like Predictor, we can return to CP. Or, people can participate in either. Or both.

Feeling adventurous this morning, I have signed up for Predictor - and created  Team ehMaculate Predictor (tip of the hat to Sinc!). 

Come on along, come on along...

*Update:* Predictor uses BOINC Manager - very nice. Bye-bye, command lines in Terminal! I've attached to the project, and my G5 is waiting for the Predictor server to cough up a work file.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Well, I like Predictor so far - my G5 can finish one protein model in just under an hour. I have three models completed already, two more running right now, and four more waiting their turn.

The BOINC Manager software is easy to use - it's far better than BOINC Menu, and running BOINC manually using Terminal.

I encourage our Climate Prediction / ehMaculate Prediction and other ehMac members to join our new Predictor team!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

We should set up another sticky thread for the protein team then!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Doug can you do a step by step with the links to get the Boinc software etc. or just edit your existing post.
Can I manage this project from Boinc Menubar??


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

IronMac said:


> We should set up another sticky thread for the protein team then!


If others want to switch to Predictor, sure, we should probably have a sticky thread to record our efforts & comments. How does one make a thread stick?



MacDoc said:


> Doug can you do a step by step with the links to get the Boinc software etc. or just edit your existing post. Can I manage this project from Boinc Menubar??


I'll set up a thread with instructions. It's easier than CP.

You could probably attach to Predictor using BOINC Menu. I tried that program once and went right back to using Terminal. But BOINC Manager is superior to BOINC Menu, in my opinion. It is very similar to the client I'm using on my WinXP box at work.

Meanwhile, on my G5 at home, I have ten results completed already, each done in less than an hour. The credit value of each result is way lower than CP credits - but you can get more Predictor results done per day. So your overall daily credit total in Predictor should be higher than your daily CP output. I think if all our ehMaculate Prediction members switched over, we could find ourselves in the top 100 before long. 

Interestingly, a lot of the other Predictor teams can also be spotted among the CP teams.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I don't think we need another Sticky - this can handle both projects.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> I don't think we need another Sticky - this can handle both projects.


Might get confusing? Anyway, the Predictor thread is already created...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Note
Tiger works fine with *Boinc Menubar* :clap: 
Boinc MenuBar 4.37 
Suggest 4.3.7 NOT 4.43

BOINC manager listed above does not appear to work with Tiger


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Switching To Predictor...*

I've gotten tired of all the bugaboos with the ClimatePrediction project lately, and thought I'd try another BOINC project at least for a while. So, this morning I switched to [email protected], which is a distributed computing project for the prediction of protein structure. Check out their website to find out more. To me it's just valid and interesting as CP. And less troublesome (so far, at least). 

Since I signed up this morning, my G5 has already completed ten work files. You get less credit per completed file than with CP - but you should be able to complete more Predictor files in a given day. So your daily credit tally should exceed what you saw for CP.

If you want to throw your weight behind Predictor, follow these steps and you'll be up and running in no time (let me know if the instructions need tweaking):

1) *Create your Predictor account* here. Once you create your account you will get an e-mail from the project bearing the URL and your account key. Keep this e-mail handy. When you receive it go to your account activation page & input your activation info there. 

2) *Download BOINC Manager .dmg *here. This will allow you to attach to the Predictor project and download work. The file you want to download is *4.43 Recommended version (standard GUI)*. Refer to the *Advanced Mac Installation* page here. FYI, BOINC Manager was written at BOINC headquarters in Berkeley. Their Mac client is fine. It works. Trust me on this. 

NOTE: This page says that the BOINC Manager program is for "10.3.9 or higher". It apparently does not work with Tiger at the moment. However, BOINC Menubar works in Tiger, and can be used to attach to the Predictor project, and process work files.

3) Once you have BOINC Manager installed successfully, go to the ehMaculate Predictor team page, and *join up*. 

Based on my experience so far, [email protected] seems much more reliable and stable than CP. If you get an error message about a workfile shortage, just retry the Update feature in BOINC Manager, and you'll get one soon enough. If you try it out, please post your comments in this thread.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Glad to see you've joined up, MacDoc! Let me know how things go for you, and what you think of BOINC Manager & the project in general. I like it so far.

My G5 has done 28 work units since yesterday morning. Chugging along nicely.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

The folks at CP seem* to have things back to where they should be. We're ranked at 107 which is roughly where we were when all the problems began, no? 107 and moving up fast.

(* knowing full well that the numbers could again be re-readjusted. . . again  )


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes that's now correct......
Maybe enough people bailed to light a fire.

Anyway I may split as it's easy to allocate cycles in the BoincMenu.

Aw hell - I'll at least help get the team to the top 100.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

In terms of "Recent Average Credit", the new ehMaculate Predictor team is already in 286th spot, even with just MacDoc and myself as members so far. Our overall team credit should be enough to crack the top 1000 this week. More members needed - it's for a good cause!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm joining the predictor team... just getting set up. 

Meanwhile, anyone also want to join my SETI team for kicks? http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/create_account_form.php?teamid=117630

BOINC menubar lets you keep track of all of them at once.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Just noticed you joined, before reading your post here - welcome aboard, Autopilot!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

C'est mon plaisir.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm getting a ton of "may run out of work in .10 days requesting more" alerts in the log - 10 of those for every work unit that snaps through ( really quick ) .

Seems there is not enough work downloaded at one - how to change??
( Protein project ) ??

I switched back to ClimateNet for now as it's a waste of the G5 on the Protein.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> I'm getting a ton of "may run out of work in .10 days requesting more" alerts in the log - 10 of those for every work unit that snaps through ( really quick ) . Seems there is not enough work downloaded at one - how to change?? ( Protein project ) ?? I switched back to ClimateNet for now as it's a waste of the G5 on the Protein.


I've gotten that message a few times but all I do is click "Update" in BOINC Manager & connect to the project. It might take a few tries but I always get work within a couple of minutes. I've never run out of work files either - the project has sent me 74 since yesterday (69 finished successfully, 2 in-progress, 3 waiting to go). Don't give up so easily, eh? 

*Welcome aboard, ArtistSeries!*


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Don't have time to fiddle right now and Boinc Manager does not play well with Tiger on my machine. Climate has been chunking away under BoincMenu.
Least I have a fall back.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm having issues with Predictor... 

Is that right, MacDoc, BoincMenu doesn't like Tiger? Uh-oh...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

BoincMenu 4.3.7 is stable on Tiger just don't click the update it seems to hang then a restart is needed.

It was Boinc MANAGER at issue for me.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

10-4.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Our itty-bitty teeny-tiny ehMaculate Predictor team has cracked the top 1000 after only four days; we're at 968 right now. In terms of Recent Average Credit, we're in 182nd spot. Heh heh.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Doug, how is the "itty-bitty teeny-tiny ehMaculate Predictor team" doing?

I keep running out of work to crunch, you have that problem?
(computers are busy about 25% of the time)....


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> Doug, how is the "itty-bitty teeny-tiny ehMaculate Predictor team" doing? I keep running out of work to crunch, you have that problem? (computers are busy about 25% of the time)....


All things considered, we're doing pretty well with just your computers, and my G5 at home & PC at work:

Total credit: 917th
Recent Average Credit: 178th (but should be about 165 or so.)

I guess MacDoc and Autopilot have backed out completely; too bad! It would be great if other people joined up.

I couldn't get any new files for my G5 about an hour ago but finally the server sent four (and another one just a moment ago). Just keep trying. 

I've never actually run out though - over the weekend I received a dozen at once which was enough to keep my work queue going when their server is low. Since the work files are so quick to run it's normal that their system runs low on files to distribute to participants I guess. But the shortages are always fairly brief.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Doug said:


> All things considered, we're doing pretty well with just your computers, and my G5 at home & PC at work:
> 
> Total credit: 917th
> Recent Average Credit: 178th (but should be about 165 or so.)


How do we improve the standings?
I have a few more computers I can put online, would that help?
How do you improve the avg. credit?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

You've checked our team page, haven't you? Also, on the front page of the Predictor site there's a Top Teams link that you can consult to see where we stand.

Standing improves as we complete work files and have credits granted. Sure, the more computers we have crunching, the better! If you've got 'em, why not sign them up? You'll overtake my rank soon, then make it hard for MacDoc to catch up with you... and I bet it'll bug him. _Mwah ha haaaaa!_


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

THe wasted cycles are the only reason and I don't have time to chase it down.

I'll allocate one of the slower boxes to the Predictor.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey MacDoc, how about a few CPU cycles?
Still running out of work at times - today was better

Today's results:
Recent Average Credit: 154th place
Total credit: 871th


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Progress is fun, eh?

Imagine if we had thirty members.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Doug said:


> Progress is fun, eh?
> 
> Imagine if we had thirty members.


More members would be great 

(and more units to crunch for me --- I keep running out)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I think we should concentrate in getting up into the top 100 in Climate right now while it's running - we are very close 105 today and it will bbe satisfying to trump Microsoft.

We've dropped to 60 from a steady 47 in averages ( likely lacking 2-3 duals from here and perhaps soem other drop outs ) but Id say lets get into the top 80 or so in Climate then shift some work to Protein. It quite easy to allocate automatically between the two but it's a waste of time on the G5 dual right now.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

No trouble getting work files at work; I just downloaded 6. Last night my G5 received 8 or 9.

I've left one slowish machine at work on CP, with the other (my desktop) doing Predictor 24/7. I'll leave my G5 running Predictor for the foreseeable future. There's a small Microsoft team on Predictor... and we've already beaten them handily. 



*Update:* Well, it's been quite a bumper crop this morning - the Predictor server has sent me more and more additional work files... for a grand total of *53* this morning.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Doug said:


> *Update:* Well, it's been quite a bumper crop this morning - the Predictor server has sent me more and more additional work files... for a grand total of *53* this morning.


Damn - I mean lucky you....
I'm getting them piecemeal and have to "update" often at that....
Just notice that I have a lot "client error" - that's a waste of time - one was for 62.324.61 cycles (about 79 credits) - not a happy camper....


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

ArtistSeries, on what machine & OS are you getting the client error message? I've not had that error myself but I did a Google search and it seems to happen a lot with BOINC, but it looks like it is not limited to Predictor by any means.

I've just received even _more_ work units - I think I've got about 70 on my work PC now. Weird but I'm not complaining. I've posted a pic of my BOINC client here. I'm off work tomorrow so I guess I won't have to worry about my work PC running out of things to do this weekend...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Errors are happening on OS X 10.3.9/G4 MDD....
5 of the last 20 results....

Okay I'm so envious now.... your WU are due on the 28th man that's great!


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm happy sticking with Climate Prediction until we crack the top 100 and maybe give it to the US Navy team (#97).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah we have 2 more dual G5s on the bench and the day is not hot so I'll crank them over night on the Climate.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Today's protein update....
Recent Average Credit: 130th place
Total credit: 716th

I think we have hit the max for Recent Average Credit (unless we get new members - that's a hint MacDoc )

The Doug, maybe we should rename the team ;>
Morning update:
Recent Average Credit: 106th place
Total credit: 676th


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

The Doug said:


> I guess MacDoc and Autopilot have backed out completely; too bad! It would be great if other people joined up.


Nope, I'm here! Been having issues with BOINC Menu... Looks like I've got my time sharing sorted out now though. 

Go team!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

autopilot said:


> Nope, I'm here! Been having issues with BOINC Menu... Looks like I've got my time sharing sorted out now though.
> 
> Go team!


Glad you're still there! We've got momentum and having another Mac on the team will add to it. 

I'm also glad that I haven't had any real problems on my G5 at home - everything works and my machine chews through work files nicely.

At work on my WinXP machine it's also going well, the only weird thing is the amount of work files I received on Thursday. After I'd made my post above (70 work files etc.) some more came in. I think it topped out at about 83. I wonder what I'm going to find when I go back to work on Monday morning. I can tell it's sending results back to the project though.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Autopilot, nice to see you with us.

The Doug, it's actually strange what's happening to your XP machine. It's running 3,250 cycles, claiming 0 credits and getting 6 and above credits.... 
Feels like a "bonus free game" - all good as we are advancing faster than predicted.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Getting our climate average backup for the jump to the top 100

1,229	2,646	2,552	2,363	3,403	3,308 3,591

Nothing like a couple more G5 dualies to stoke the engine. 

We're at 57 on the average daily worldwide.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Yup, it's amazing what a couple of G5/IBM can do (just teasing)....
Protein team is getting up there also (thanks Autopilot).

We are at #91 for daily average and #595 overall.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'd allocate some processor time but it keeps giving me the out of work and when BoincMenu switches it hangs sometimes.
I set the download size and frequency for Protein but did not seem to help.
Is there a way to get larger work units......that seems the issue. 

With Climate they are large chunks that can be worked on even if the site is not responding to I have had it there where "work allocation exceeded" which seems a stupid limitation.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> I'd allocate some processor time but it keeps giving me the out of work and when BoincMenu switches it hangs sometimes.
> I set the download size and frequency for Protein but did not seem to help.
> Is there a way to get larger work units......that seems the issue.
> 
> With Climate they are large chunks that can be worked on even if the site is not responding to I have had it there where "work allocation exceeded" which seems a stupid limitation.


All the Predictor work units are very small files, _much_ smaller than what you get from CP. Check your disk space/memory allocation settings; maybe use exactly the same prefs as you do for CP. That's what I did when I started up, and I haven't had the kind of problems you mention.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I did use the same prefs and it was not smooth.
Then tried to allocate more space and faster dl timing - no gain and CP started working real well.......so. Go with it for now.

Even the CP chunks DLT are often less than a second altho some range 6-12 seconds that's the exception. Average is 2.68 .


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Team ehMaculate Predictor is in:

*459th* place _(Total Credit)_

*83rd* place _(Recent Average Credit)_


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Good showing - I have not been "on board" this weekend because of lost of Videotron (could not access the computers). I'll get going again....


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I had my G5 running all weekend. My PC at work ran all weekend as well, but for some reason it stopped uploading completed files on Saturday. So I manually uploaded them this morning. Lots and lots of them.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hey hey *102* in Climate ......come on guys just a little more push into the top 100 then we can bug Che to change the title 
Geez I drop a G5 off and we get cut in two........
Back in biz tonight ( 27th ) 3 big guns running full tilt.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Over at ProteinPredictor, less than two weeks after our l'il old team got crunching, we're already at *425*.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Gosh, now we're at *382*.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

C'mon guys focus focus you do KNOW who is squarely in our sights don't you


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Okay okay okay I'll run CP all weekend. For the Gipper. 

P.S. MacDoc, _HAVE YOU READ ANY SCIENCE FICTION LATELY?_ You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Doug said:


> Gosh, now we're at *382*.


Slowly we are getting up there - 
I have not crunched as much lately but I will pick up next week. The machines that are working will be stripped for parts soon....


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> Slowly we are getting up there -
> I have not crunched as much lately but I will pick up next week. The machines that are working will be stripped for parts soon....


Yup, I just checked and we're at 360. Not bad at all - I'm sure things will really heat up when you start again during the week. I'm running ClimatePrediction overnights this weekend, and ProteinPredictor during the day.

I noticed that my PC at work doesn't seem to like uploading Predictor files automatically, especially over the weekend. I don't know what that's all about. I'll check it out Monday and do manual uploads again.

I also noticed (by checking the team website today) that the other PC I have running ClimatePredictor at work hasn't returned any results in several days - I bet the damn cleaning staff did something to it _again_ and I'll have to reboot. I wish I could install a hidden camera in the office and catch them at it.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey, we're at 102 in cp.net! Just about to overtake evil Microsoft!!!!!  

edit: oh, c'mon now... MacDoc always beats me on this... I SWEAR we were still at 104 or 105 yesterday...  


ANYWAY....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No I'm NOT time travelling 
http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?show=1&sort=TC&project=cpdn

I think Climate is still having issues with credits being applied. If you take a look at July 29th you'll see very weird credit levels out of all keeping with normal averages.
So we WERE at 102, then 105 and now back to 102


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*As Of This Morning...*

*ehMaculate Prediction*: *101* (531944.49 credits)

*Microsoft*: *102* (531093.83 credits)

   

I'll keep running CP on my G5 at home until ehMaculate Prediction is in the top 100. Also there has been a server problem over at ProteinPredictor; there's been no work since Friday and their website is excruciatingly slow. Shades of CP, eh? From poking around on BOINC boards it seems that almost every distributed computing project has server (or other) problems from time to time.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've had 3 G5 duals running full tilt all weekend thanks to clients who did not pickup their machines and a couple more in the wings. We can get into the top 80 and be the second place Canadian team but after that it would mean big time recruitment.
We've already slipped from a steady 46/47 in the world to 62/63 

Tough sledding here on out.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Doug said:


> Yup, I just checked and we're at 360.


We are at #74 for daily average and #294 overall.


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

*GUI BOINC program*

I just found this 

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

works without having to use the terminal, easy to set-up, and can have multiple projects


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We're falling down the world rank on Climate but gaining on Quebec one spot ahead of us and we are down to only 19 active members. 

I've got more G5s coming in I can fire up this weekend. :clap:

BoincMenu allows project management and is very transparent to use. I never even notice BOINC is on.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

I haven't be running ClimatePrediction for a about a week. I'm in the middle of a move to a new house and besides it's been very warm and I've been worrying about stressing the computer in that environment.

Before that though, I just finished on prediction model. How do you see a model after it's finished? Or can you?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I got my PC at work fired up again today, but couldn't figure out how to register for the team because I did not have my account code with me. So I just joined the team under SINC II and the credits will still count.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> I haven't be running ClimatePrediction for a about a week.


I'm afraid that I haven't run CP in over a month now. Long story but I should be back up with both computers once the weather cools. Ironic, eh?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

*The top 100 finally*










'Bout time.

Che - revised title please :clap:


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> 'Bout time.
> 
> Che - revised title please :clap:


Hey MacDoc: link for the above site again please? (I know it's in this thread but can't remember the page... replaced computer and all!)

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

http://www.boincsynergy.com/stats/teams.php?show=0&sort=TC&project=cpdn


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Cograts for breaking the top 100!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow!!!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

this came in to my email on Sunday 



> Congratulations!
> 
> You've been chosen as the climate.net user of the day!
> Your profile will be featured on the climateprediction.net website for the next 24 hours.


Laterz


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:clap:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

...Meanwhile, ehMaculate Predictor continues up through the ranks -- we're at 264 this morning. Less than two weeks ago the team sat in 360th spot.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

TheDoug, the Predictor @ home project seems dead again, no new units since last evening.... I'll stick around until we hit 250, then may join climate.net


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Climate is also out of data for me to crunch


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Hmm, over at CP, ehMaculate Prediction has slipped to 102. 

Meanwhile, back at the ProteinPredictor ranch -- ehMaculate Predictor has reached 256. No problems getting new PP work; the WU outage a few days ago has been resolved. This happens from time to time with most BOINC projects.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

The Doug said:


> Hmm, over at CP, ehMaculate Prediction has slipped to 102.
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the ProteinPredictor ranch -- ehMaculate Predictor has reached 256. No problems getting new PP work; the WU outage a few days ago has been resolved. This happens from time to time with most BOINC projects.


actually we just dropped to #103 behind Microsoft once again.

Laterz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Our ProteinPredictor team has reached 238 with only Autopilot and myself still active (I think ArtistSeries dropped out?). 

If we had a few more members... nudge nudge, wink wink...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Doug said:


> Our ProteinPredictor team has reached 238 with only Autopilot and myself still active (I think ArtistSeries dropped out?).
> 
> If we had a few more members... nudge nudge, wink wink...


Hi TheDoug, I have not dropped out - the machines get rotated in the office and are often stripped for part, rebuild etc... and I forget to get restart ProteinPredictor...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Good news, AS.

FYI -- ProteinPredictor has scheduled a work unit outage over the next week. Message on their website:



> News: 9/19/05
> 
> Monday and Tuesday of next week, Sept 26 and 27, we will be upgrading both the operating system and the server software. Between now and then there won't be any workunits sent out, but you should be able to upload all your results. Monday the website will be offline. It may be late Tuesday before new work is sent out.
> 
> Perhaps in preparation for BOINC 5.x.x?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

ProteinPredictor is back up and running, albeit a couple of days later than they hoped. The new server seems nice and quick...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*As If Anyone Is Interested*

ehMaculate Predictor is at 218... we should pass the Mensa team very soon...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I noticed the Climate is still hanging in around the top 100 despite only 11 active members and a RAC of 138 .
I suspect it's because there are too many potential crunchers for the project - I got an overload saying too many connections today so there may be a plateau everyone is hitting.

I'll try and put some weight on the Protein now as it's getting cooler and I don't mind running the G5s to heat the house instead of natural gas.
They need to be tested anyway and it's in a good cause.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Okay you've got some oooomph.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Welcome back -- and thanks, MacDoc!  

Our ProteinPredictor team is up to *210* now.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Boinc Menu has been auto switching flawlessly - :clap: - set and forget. One runs out it switches to the other.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Doug said:


> Our ProteinPredictor team is up to *210* now.


*208*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Not bad, eh? 

My G5 had problems ProteinPredictor last evening & this morning and it couldn't obtain new work files. They upgraded their site to work with the new BOINC 5.x version (Windows only right now). 

I think the work unit problem occured not because the new BOINC isn't available on the Mac side yet, but because they futzed something else up at the same time as the BOINC 5.x website upgrade was being done. I posted a message on their discussion board and a couple of other people mentioned they had problems too -- I snooped their profiles and see they're Windows users, so obviously the problem isn't limited to the Mac platform.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Okay it's out cool now and electricity is cheaper than gas for heating so lets see BOTH projects on the top burner. The auto switching and allocation works perfectly so either project can hicup and the crunching will continue.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Predictor seems back to normal now...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

A few moment ago, I could see our team but can't find the our team in the global ranks... uhmmmm...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I just noticed that too -- the server is probably updating the rankings/stats and the team will reappear later. We should be in the top 200 on the next refresh. In terms of Recent Average Credit, we're in 75th position but that's based on our previous total.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*192*


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Doug, still missing work at times....
Do you think we should maybe rename the team? Maybe the "just off Island Montrealers"  
It would be nice to get more people on board.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Well, I've joined the team.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The Great Waka said:


> Well, I've joined the team.


Which one? There's ehMaculate Prediction over at ClimatePrediction, and also ehMaculator Predictor at [email protected]. 

In any case, our Protein Predictor team is now in 177th spot; not bad at all considering the team is very small. T'would be great to have some additional members and their CPUs a' crunchin' though. All in a good cause...


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

I joined the climate prediction one


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I wonder if they are Quad aware


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Had an interesting problem develop on my computer at work yesterday.

To make a long story short, the BOINC client on my WinXP machine (running ProteinPredictor) has started making the Athlon CPU overheat for some unknown reason. Overheat... as in *80 degrees C* with the usual ensuant mirth such as system sluggishness, freezing, unpredictability, and instability.

This morning I downloaded a little program called Threadmaster, a BOINC add-on. Threadmaster is used to throttle the BOINC client back, to keep it from running the CPU at 100% all the time. Threadmaster has no GUI; it's easy to install but you have to edit the Registry to configure it and set the max CPU % BOINC is allowed to use. Editing the Registry -- I can do it when I have to, but _yecch_. Feh! tptptptp 

Who knows why the CPU started overheating all of a sudden -- I've been running BOINC on that computer for ages without a problem until now. Too bad throttling back BOINC necessarily means that work units will take much longer to complete.

Meanwhile, running BOINC at home on my G5 dualie, I rarely see CPU temps over 49 C (it's usually 46 to 48). :clap: 

PS: ArtistSeries -- have you dropped out of ProteinPredictor?


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I joined the ehMac Predictor team, hopefully it helps bring the team up


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Cliffy said:


> I joined the ehMac Predictor team, hopefully it helps bring the team up


Welcome Aboard, Cliffy -- and thanks for joining up! :clap:

Ooh la la, do you have your Quad 2.5 doing work units? I bet it'll fly through them!


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Welcome Aboard, Cliffy -- and thanks for joining up! :clap:
> 
> Ooh la la, do you have your Quad 2.5 doing work units? I bet it'll fly through them!


Sure do


----------

